#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-03
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<Fatih_M> varadero,
<Fatih_M> network manager'da Aygıt Mac adres modemin mi mac adresi
<Fatih_M> ethernet kartının mı?
<suigeneris> ethernet kartının olur
<Fatih_M> kopyalanmış mac adresi de mi aynı
<suigeneris> aynen
<Fatih_M> suigeneris, son olarak
<Fatih_M> IPv4 ayarlarında DHCP İstemci ID'ye bakar mısın
<Fatih_M> modemin web arayüzü mü yazıyor
<suigeneris> benimkinde kendi makinem
<Fatih_M> local ip adresi yani?
<suigeneris> yani bilgisayar, modem değil
<Fatih_M> ok Routes
<Fatih_M> de durum nasıl?
<suigeneris> bir dk
<suigeneris> 192.168.133.0   *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 vmnet1
<suigeneris> 172.16.67.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 vmnet8
<suigeneris> 10.79.0.0       *               255.255.240.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0
<suigeneris> 10.11.0.0       *               255.255.0.0     U     1      0        0 eth0
<suigeneris> link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0
<suigeneris> default         10.11.0.1       0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<suigeneris> bu benim iş yerindeki makinem
<Fatih_M> :S bir şey anlamadım abi
<Fatih_M> Adres, ağ maskesi, ağ geçidi, metrik değerleri lazım bana
<Fatih_M> sende 3 tane eth0 var :)
<suigeneris> 10.11'e bak
<Fatih_M> o adres ne adresi?
<suigeneris> yerel ağ adresi
<Fatih_M> yani yine bilgisayarın ağ adresi?
<Fatih_M> 192.168.2.1
<Fatih_M> hmm dhcp istemci id ile aynı olacak sanırım
<Fatih_M> yani bilgisayar?
<suigeneris> o evdeki bilgisayar, bu işteki bilgisayar
<Fatih_M> yav boşver şimdi evi işi
<suigeneris> şimdi hocam, sen ne yapmak istiyorsun?
<Fatih_M> suigeneris,
<Fatih_M> geçenlerde bahsetmiştim ya:
<zfmf> selam millet
<Fatih_M> ifconfig de eth0'ı görebiliyorum
<suigeneris> selam sana antonius
<Fatih_M> dhclient eth0 deyince ip alıp nete çıkabiliyorum
<suigeneris> he ifconfig eth0 up yapamıyorsun
<Fatih_M> fakat network manager'de eth0 bağlantısı yok, dolayısıyla network manager ikonunda eth0 namına bir şey olmadığında aygıt yok diyor
<Fatih_M> ifconfig eth0 up işe yaramıyor :)
<Fatih_M> zaten şu an up'da :D
<Fatih_M> bende o eth0 bağlantısını elle yapılandırmaya çalışıyorum
<Fatih_M> madem otomatik görmüyor bu elle verelim diyorum :D
<Fatih_M> selam zfmf
<varadero> Fatih_M keni mac i olur
<varadero> ifconfig komutu ile gördüğün mac adresi
<varadero> ip nei sh komutu ile modemin mac ini de görürsün
<varadero> zfmf e de selam
<Fatih_M> wicd'i kurdum
<Fatih_M> algıladı
<zfmf> http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/02/facebook-friendfeed-turkey-2/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: FriendFeed Traffic Is Actually Up Since The Facebook Deal; Thanks Largely To Turkey (at techcrunch.com)
<Fatih_M> varadero, dhcp istemci id'ye ne yazmalıyım?
<Fatih_M> bu arada güzel bir komut daha öğrendik sağ ol :) ip nei sh
<varadero> boş bırak
<varadero> arp -a
<varadero> komunutuna muadildir daha hızlı çalışır
<varadero> ip neighbour show komutunun kısaltılmışı o komut da
<Fatih_M> varadero, routes tablosunu tanımlamalımıyım?
<Fatih_M> bir reboot atayım
<Fatih_M> wicd ile geri gelebilirim umarım
<Fatih_M> yok abi wicd'de işe yaramadı
<Fatih_M> yine manuel dhclient eth0 yapıyorum
<varadero> ilginçmiş
<varadero> yalnız wicd eth0
<varadero> wifi yokmu
<varadero> ?
<Fatih_M> wifi yok mu derken?
<varadero> eth0 adi ?
<varadero> wlan0 deil ?
<Fatih_M> eth0 adı yok evet
<varadero> kesin ondandir
<varadero> wlan0 i ariyordur bir bug vardir
<varadero> elimde bir ubuntu olsa bakiverirdim
<varadero> etc network içindeki
<varadero> ifup ifdown scriptleri var
<varadero> wifi için olanlari incelicen
<varadero> ben işe döneyim
<varadero> yaşasın aylık performans raporlari öğk
<Fatih_M> hehehe
<Fatih_M> varadero, en son cine 5'deydin
<Fatih_M> şimdi nerede çalışıyorsun?
<varadero> cine5 den sonra 4 üncü firmadayım
<varadero> arikanliholding
<varadero> yurtiçi kargo vb
<zfmf> ana :D
<Fatih_M> bilgi işlem müdürü müsün şimdi :D
<varadero> deilim
<varadero> unix linux admin
<zfmf> varadero:  sen acikalmazdin isyerini hayirdir :D
<varadero> zfmf sorunun şekline bakar :)
<varadero> lamer sorulari açıklamam
<Fatih_M> :D
<zfmf> ;)
<Fatih_M> cine 5 muhabbetini ben
<Fatih_M> 5 seneden fazla oldu sanırım, özgür karataş diye bir adam vardı
<Fatih_M> kaç tane varsa ondan da
<varadero> evet geri zekali
<Fatih_M> bizim varadero'nun yanına gelmiş
<Fatih_M> varadero, bunu sınav yapmış :D
<varadero> onu dövdüğüm den mi hatırlıyorsun
<varadero> asdsd
<zfmf> :D
<varadero> ha evet dayaktan sonra
<Fatih_M> kağıdını taratmıştı
<Fatih_M> kanalda bir ara yine geldi bu
<varadero> hala piyasada  o gerizekalı
<Fatih_M> varadero, veriyor da odunu veriyor , veriyorda veriyor
<zfmf> muaha niye dövdün :D
<Fatih_M> abi hayırdır dedim
<varadero> yüzsüz inbe yahu
<Fatih_M> bu özgür karataş cine5'e gelmiş
<Fatih_M> varadero, resti çekti
<Fatih_M> aşağı güvenliğe bir tel açarım bir daha nah girersin demişti :D
<Fatih_M> hahah
<varadero> 1 gün çalıştı yanımda ertesi günü kovdum
<Fatih_M> varadero, doğru hatırlıyorum değil mi :D
<zfmf> muahah :D
<varadero> bir dahada nah girdide
<varadero> irc ara verdim bir süre
<varadero> daha doğrusu kalabalık kanallara girmedim
<varadero> bu utanmaz mürid yapmış kendine bir sürü
<varadero> kanala bir girdim
<varadero> cine5 den kovdum seni hala adam olmadın dio
<varadero> bana
<varadero> alskjasdfa
<zfmf> muahaha :D
<varadero> kanaldakilerde buna inandı bana daldılar
<Fatih_M> ama ne manyaktı yahu  varadero
<varadero> dedim kusura bakmayın çıktım kanaldan
<Fatih_M> sınav yaptığı kağıdı taratmış
<Fatih_M> verdiği cevapları bir gördüm
<Fatih_M> güle güle yattım
<Fatih_M> bu mu system admin miş
<Fatih_M> diye :D
<zfmf> muahaha
<varadero> Fatih_M upgrade oldu o
<varadero> birde sahte diploması var şimdi
<Fatih_M> varadero, kağıtlar duruyor mu hala?
<varadero> elektronik muhendisiyim dio
<varadero> yok ya ne tutucam
<varadero> alalhin mal i
<Fatih_M> soru #1
<zfmf> muahaha
<Fatih_M> dhcp nedir? nasıl konfigure edilir?
<Fatih_M> cevap #1
<Fatih_M> dhcp kendi kendine konfigure eder,
<Fatih_M> bizim konfigure etmemize gerek yoktur
<Fatih_M> :D
<zfmf> muaha :D
<varadero> mal o mal
<varadero> ip yi ipe un sermekte ki türkçe ip die okuyor
<zfmf> ondan cok var bu branche da :D
<varadero> zfmf o tek
<varadero> cine5 de 1 gü
<varadero> n çalıştı 1 gün
<varadero> 1 günde bize yaptıklarını zittir et
<zfmf> yazar cv sine bir yil diye muahah:D
<varadero> 4 firma ile reklam müdürüyüm die reklam anlaşması yapıp paralarını almış
<zfmf> yuh
<Fatih_M> ahahha
<zfmf> tam üc kagatci desene
<varadero> profosyonel dolandırıcı
<Fatih_M> ne üçkağıt
<zfmf> millletin isi gücü dalavera
<zfmf> :D
<Fatih_M> bence altı kağıtcı
<varadero> cebinden 3 kimlik çıktı farklı isimlere
<zfmf> oy masallah
<Fatih_M> varadero, yalnız bir tane daha özgür karataş var
<Fatih_M> sanırım o asıl olanı
<varadero> Fatih_M yok hepsi bir :)
<varadero> daha destekli salliyor artikl
<Fatih_M> hahaha
<Fatih_M> bir daha gördün mü :D
<varadero> 1 kelime ingilizce bilmiyor birilerine çeviri yaptırıp ben yaptım die net e koyuyor
<varadero> Fatih_M görsem de dövsem
<Fatih_M> hahhahaa
<varadero> bu sefer döverken video çektiricem
<Fatih_M> hahahahaha
<zfmf> beraber dövek :D
<Fatih_M> "mazlumu getirin banaaa"
<zfmf> yanliz tadi cikmaz
<Fatih_M> "mazlummm"
<zfmf> muahhaah
<Fatih_M> aklıma o sahne geldi :D
<varadero> onun yüzünden iş yerinde 4 ay selamımı almadı personel
<Fatih_M> "başım çatlıyor, ayy öleceğim"
<varadero> tırsmışlar
<varadero> işe girdiğin ilk gün dio eleman
<varadero> datacenter in kapısı açıldı biri havada 4 metre uçtu
<Fatih_M> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7HGQMdtK48
<varadero> arkasından hırsla sen çıktın
<ubuntu-tr> Title: YouTube - Şark Bülbülü-Bana mazlumu getirin (at www.youtube.com)
<varadero> napalım dior
<zfmf> :D
<varadero> geberdecem onu
<varadero> elime geçerse
<Fatih_M> varadero, şark bülbülünde ki sahneyi yeniden çekelim
<Fatih_M> ben kameraman olurum :D
<Fatih_M> yalnız sen arada onun vurmasına da izin ver, :D
<varadero> ben öyle şey yapamam
<varadero> kısa ve öz döverim
<varadero> eğitim meselesi
<Fatih_M> varadero, gibi bir adamı bulmuş denyo
<Fatih_M> bare otur bir iki bir şey öğren :D
<varadero> o eğitilemez
<zfmf> yani
<zfmf> bunun üstüne bi sigara iyi gider
<varadero> adam squid de şunu yapıcam dio
<varadero> squid onu desteklemez diyorum
<varadero> squid i ben yazdım yeniden yazar eklerim dio
<varadero> neyi öğreticem
<varadero> ?
<Fatih_M> hahaha :D
<Fatih_M> hatırladım
<Fatih_M> bir soru da squid ile ilgiliydi
<Fatih_M> varadero, ondan sonraki senelerde ondan daha iyisi çıkmadı değil mi :D
<varadero> türkiye tarihinde yok okadari
<Fatih_M> var abi olmaz olur mu cem uzan'ın babası
<varadero> hepsi de gelip bizim başımıza dert oluyor
<varadero> çıkmasınlar
<Fatih_M> tr tarihinde ki ilk dolandırıcı
<varadero> IT sektörü
<varadero> karıştırma  politikayı sonra
<Fatih_M> hmm :D
<varadero> bunun ilk modeli
<varadero> tamer şahin salağıydı
<varadero> bize patladı
<varadero> buda onun hayranıydı zaten
<varadero> şimdi r4z0r var ama onun sallama yeteneği iyi dolandırıcılık yeteneği düşük
<varadero> oda bu ikisinin hayranı
<varadero> hepsini de tanıyom bok var
<Fatih_M> tamer şahin büyük patlama yapmıştı yav
<varadero> tam bir mal di  tamer
<varadero> tam bir mal
<Fatih_M> en son bir tv de röpartaj yapmışlardı
<varadero> maaallllllllll
<Fatih_M> güvenlik şirketi kurmuş :D
<varadero> kurar
<varadero> millet de bu zeka varken kurar
<Fatih_M> varadero, superonline'ı nasıl hacklemiş :D
<varadero> ne hacklemesi ?
<varadero> :)
<Fatih_M> :)
<Fatih_M> o olayın perde arkası ne?
<Fatih_M> datacenter'a gidip
<varadero> süperonline i ben hackledim dedi
<Fatih_M> kendi hazırladığı index'mi atmış
<varadero> hackleyenler tutuklandi o ara
<varadero> yok yahu onu bile yapamaz o
<Fatih_M> ee bu da yatmış cezaevinde
<varadero> yatmadı yahu
<varadero> hepsi yalan
<Fatih_M> gazetelerin yalancısıyım :D
<varadero> 2 kere polis çağırdı
<varadero> bunu
<varadero> gazetede haber çıktıya ?
<varadero> madem yaptın gel bakalım die
<varadero> direk serbest bırakıldı tabi baktılar mal
<varadero> onlar abartılıp hapis oldu
<varadero> gazete lere bak göz altı yazar
<varadero> siz pijamali hacker tamer şahin in
<varadero> nasil tamer şahin olduğunu bilmiyormusunuz
<varadero> ?
<Fatih_M> hehe yok bilmiyorumben
<zfmf> :D
<varadero> süperonline linux kanali vardi
<zfmf> duymustum bu tamer sahini  ben sanki
<varadero> oturuyoruz orda
<varadero> bir ay dergiler turkuaz linux cd si verdi
<varadero> çocukların hepsi tabi gaza geldi
<zfmf> kurtlar vadisine de konu oldum diyodu bi ara
<varadero> hemen bayiye gidicem turkuaz linux alicam hacker olucam mod u
<varadero> buda almış dergi
<varadero> kanala geldi ama adam hem lame hem mal
<varadero> kanal da barindirmadik kovduk bunu
<zfmf> muaha :D
<varadero> buda göreceksiniz hepinizin a.koycam
<varadero> dedi
<varadero> ablasının kocası gazetede yazar mış kendini haber yaptırdı 4 gün sonra
<varadero> aha olay budur
<zfmf> muaha :D
<varadero> bu ara turkuaz i kuramiyorum
<varadero> sorusu da buydu
<Fatih_M> peki gerçek so'yu hackleyenler kimdi?
<varadero> google > gürhan solakoğlu
<zfmf> gecende beyaz show a cikti bi hekir :D twitteri hack bulmus sansa :d adam if e döngü diyo nasil hekir sa :D bide twitterdekilere akil vermis if döngüsü kurun diye :D
<varadero> onlarda superonline da çalışan arkadaşlarıyla parayı kırışıp db yi cd ye yazdırmışlar
<Fatih_M> iskorpitx vardı
<Fatih_M> paso index atıp duruyordu
<Fatih_M> 1 saatte bilmem kaç bin siteyi deface etmiş felan filan
<zfmf> hepsi mal :d
<varadero> 1 saatte bin site hackler
<Fatih_M> öyle bir adam yok :D
<varadero> 1 senede 1 sistem kuramaz
<Fatih_M> birisi hackliyor hackiyor
<zfmf> milletin buldugu acikla dedemde yapar onu :D
<Fatih_M> bunun adını yazıyor
<Fatih_M> hackliyor hackliyor bunun adını yazıyor
<Fatih_M> siyami miydi adı neydi
<zfmf> isleri gücleri güvenlik mailinglistleri dolasip aciklari okuyup exploitleri kullanmak :d
<varadero> 1 hacker 1 sistemle uğraşır , benim kurduğum sistemle bin hacker uğraşır
<zfmf> arkadasdan kevin mitnick in kitabini aldim onu okuyom casino bölümündeyim daha :d bakalim o neler yapmis
<zfmf> varadero:  kitabi okuduysan yaramazsa biboka bosa vakit harcamiyim :D
<varadero> okumaya bile tenezzül etmedim
<zfmf> bende para verip almam ama hazir da olunca bi bakam dedim
<zfmf> arkadas programlama ogrenmek istiyo biton kitap almis
<varadero> dolandırıcılık nasıl yapılır kitabı okicama
<varadero> python fln öğrenirim
<zfmf> o kolay lazim olursa ögrenirik :D
<varadero> valla bana uymaz
<varadero> benim bildiğim şey
<zfmf> bu arada c# smart assembly ile sikistirilmis kodu geri cevirme icin calisan bi prog bilen varmi
<varadero> çok şey öğren çok çalış çok kazan , az bil az öğren az kazan
<zfmf> aynen cok cok cok :d
<zfmf> varadero:  sen uni okudunmu
<varadero> okuyom
<varadero> yüksek okul 2 . sinifim
<varadero> bilgi yönetimi
<Fatih_M> aöf mü?
<varadero> uzaktan eğitim
<zfmf> aynen bende uzaktan
<zfmf> matematik anami aglatiyo :D
<varadero> zor geçtim matematikten
<Fatih_M> hangi üni?
<varadero> ödevleri düzgün yapıcan vizeler den 100 alican
<varadero> :)
<varadero> sakarya
<zfmf> su matematigi verem gerisini zaten veririm oop filan hallederuk kolay  ama matematik kafa agirtiyo
<zfmf> vay sakarya hea helal :D
<varadero> diploma herkeşe şart
<varadero> D:
<zfmf> öyle suan lazim degil ama yaslaninca kesin lazim olcek :D
<zfmf> ben yaslilik icin yapiyom acikcasi, bide icimde kaldi uni ye gitmemek :D
<zfmf> programcilik meslegi yaparken bi ögretmen vardi adam uni okuyodu yandan ögretmenlik , adamin bilgisne hayran kaldim
<varadero> ben de ilerisi için
<varadero> yaş 40 a geliyor
<varadero> 40-42 gibi yüksek lisans bitmiş olur
<zfmf> bi semesterde kac ders yapiyon ?
<Fatih_M> bu sene 2.506 puan ile devletteki bilgisayar mühendisliğini kaçırdım,
<varadero> 8
<varadero> yılda 16-17
<Fatih_M> fizik, istatistik, bilgisayar öğretmenlii felan hepsi geliyordu yazmadım
<Fatih_M> kıbrıstan 2 tane üniyi 100% burslu kazandım
<Fatih_M> kıbrısta hayat pahalı diye yazmadım
<Fatih_M> odtü'yü 8 puanla, gyte'yi 5 puanla kaçırdım :/
<Fatih_M> bunlar bilgisayar mühendisliği bölümü için
<Fatih_M> şimdi aöf işletmeden devam ediyorum, tekrar gireceğim sınava
<zfmf> yuh naptin ya sen :d
<zfmf> 8 ders ciddimisin ? okadar bos vakti nerden buluyon
<Fatih_M> haa bu arada 3 soru daha mat yapsaydım şu an odtüdeydim :/
<zfmf> Fatih_M:  birdahaki sinavda kazanirsin insallah
<Fatih_M> zfmf, hayatamın sonunda kadar devam edeceğim
<Fatih_M> ille de bilgisayar mühendisliği okuyacağım
<zfmf> healal
<Fatih_M> bilgisayar teknolojisi ve programlama kesmiyor :)
<zfmf> ne istedigini bilenleri severim, ögrenmekden korkmiyanlarida
<Fatih_M> ondan sonra mit'te lisans üstü için kastıracağım
<Fatih_M> ama ilk ayak bilgisayar mühendisliğini kazanabilmek
<zfmf> mit de yaparsan onu zaten kaparlar seni
<zfmf> facebook google kapar
<Fatih_M> :) kısmet abi
<zfmf> arkadas mit de okudu doktora yapti simdi facebook da
<Fatih_M> hmm görevi ne?
<Fatih_M> mit dehşet bir yer yav
<zfmf> software engineer yaziyo profilinde
<zfmf> tam ne yapiyor sormadim acikcasi
<Fatih_M> oraya gideyim 50.000 $ borcum olsun
<Fatih_M> (1 seneye öderim nasıl olsa :D)
<zfmf> hehe
<zfmf> öle
<zfmf> 18 olsam hic düsünmem direk amerikaya giderim
<zfmf> orda okumaya
<zfmf> ama illa mit gerekmiyo herhangi bi bachelor yapsanda google facebook and co da iyi sansin var
<zfmf> tabi algoritma islerinde cok iyi olcan kodcu filan olcaksan
<Fatih_M> ben 21'im
<zfmf> görüsmelerde ödev veriyorlarmis 1 saatte filan cözücen
<Fatih_M> direk amerikaya gitmek istiyorum
<Fatih_M> olmuyor ama :D
<zfmf> olur olur gencsin isteklisin hersey olur
<zfmf> sen antakyadanmiydin
<Fatih_M> iskenderun
<zfmf> damadiniz sayilirim haha :d
<Fatih_M> heeh :)
<Fatih_M> yenge antakyala'mı?
<zfmf> evet
<zfmf> face in degeri 50 milyar olmus :d ebay ve yahoo yu gecmis bok herif :D
<varadero> 21 yaşında olayım ben şimdi 500 000 $ borcum olsun yahu
<varadero> bu kafayla bu yaşıma geldiğimde kesin milyoner olurum
<zfmf> ben 18 olmak isterdim :D
<Fatih_M> zfmf, mit'e girdersem
<Fatih_M> face google felan değil
<varadero> ona kalsa ben 5  zfmf :D
<Fatih_M> kendi şirketimi kurardım :D
<zfmf> :D
<Fatih_M> varadero, senin yaş kaç abi?
<varadero> 37
<zfmf> Fatih_M:  once google face de biraz tecrübe kazan gerisini sonra yaparsin
<Fatih_M> zfmf, senin yaş kaç?
<zfmf> 27
<varadero> google da çalışılmaz türkiyede
<varadero> adamlarla 2 ay pazarlık yaptık yahu
<zfmf> türkiyede degil canim
<varadero> 3 kuruş maaş veriyorlar
<zfmf> amerikada fialn yada gel zürich e
<Fatih_M> yav bu iskenderun'a ilk geldiğimde 2003'lü yıllarda linux distrosu geziniyordum bilgisayarcılarda
<varadero> sigara molasi
<zfmf> ben uniyi yapam dogru zurich :D
<Fatih_M> adam sen necisin diye bakınıyordu :D
<Fatih_M> hala öyle
<zfmf> muaha:D
<Fatih_M> takıldığım da yüz yüze soru soracağım kimse yok
<varadero> iskenderun düzelmez
<varadero> botaş la demirçelik çıksa açlığınızdan ölürsünüz orada
<varadero> :D
<Fatih_M> bir tanesi sen bu yaşta bunlarla uğraşıyorsan, ileride kafayı yersin demişti :D
<Fatih_M> hehe varadero botaş burada değil
<Fatih_M> demirçelik sektörü gelişmiş gibi görünüyor dıştan
<Fatih_M> ama içten elbette öyle değil
<zfmf> Fatih_M:  öyle direk sora bilcemiz kimse bizimde yok :D
<Fatih_M> adamlar 12 saat çalıştırıyor
<zfmf> kunduraci onlar :d
<zfmf> hatay modayi takip edemiyomus kundurada söylim :D franktfurt da saticilar söyledi :d
<Fatih_M> mac'i vm'ye kurdum
<zfmf> napcan mac i
<Fatih_M> hakikaten güzel grafikler :)
<zfmf> bu herkezin mac tutkusu ne anlamiyom :D
<Fatih_M> deneyim olsun diye bakıyoruom
<zfmf> klavyesi güezl macbook larin gerisi hikaye :D
<zfmf> ama aynisindan sonyde yapiyo artik :d
<zfmf> yok sana degildi o yazi, tüm webinarlarda filan programcilar hep mac mac
<zfmf> ne var la bu mac de
<zfmf> bib*hda yok
<Fatih_M> kolay gelsin
<zfmf> header lerle arasi iyi olan varmi
<mehdi2> hi friends... anybody here has the Turkish loco team's contact's email? or any admins around ?
<varadero> none
<cheteen> Selam arkadaslar
<cheteen> herkes kendi arasındamı yazışıyor nedir:)
<suigeneris> hayır
<cheteen> suigeneris
<cheteen> abi neden cevap vermiyorlar anlamadım
<suigeneris> herkes ekrana bakmıyor olabilir, cevap veremeyecek kadar meşgul olabilirler, bilmiyor olabilirler
<suigeneris> selam bu arada
<cheteen> selam
<cheteen> :)
<cheteen> bir sorun
<cheteen> var
<cheteen> yardımcı olabilicekmiisn
<cheteen> suigeneris abi ordamısın
<Blaguvest> / Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin.
<cheteen> blguvest naziklik olsun diye şeyettim
<cheteen> cube atlantis tiki otomatik kaldırıyor
<cheteen> bir sürü forum karıstırdım olmadı
<cheteen> sebeb ne olabilir
<suigeneris> ne tiki?
<cheteen> cube atlantis tiki varya
<cheteen> onu otomatik kaldırıyor
<cheteen> yani yapmıyor
<suigeneris> cube atlantis her neyse, donanımın ya da yazılımın onu desteklem,yor
<cheteen> şöyle söyliyeyim hp dv9630-et kullanıyorum
<cheteen> core 2 duo
<cheteen> t7700 işlemci
<cheteen> 500gb hdd
<Blaguvest> http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Cube
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Plugins/Cube - Compiz Wiki (at wiki.compiz.org)
<cheteen> nvida geforce 8600 gs kullanıyorum
<cheteen> ekran kartı
<cheteen> ya o kodları nereye yazacağım yeni kullanıyımda
<cheteen> kullanıcı
<cheteen> arkadaslar ubuntuya widget nasıl ekleyebilirim
<suigeneris> ne widgeti mesela?
<suigeneris> panel gibi mi?
<varadero> google da var dökümanı
<varadero> wiki de de
<mus2aktas> selam
<suigeneris> selam mus2aktas
<snipeTR> selam beyler.. bir soru sorucam ubuntunun server versiyonunun "Long-Therm" sürümünün diğer sürümlerden farkı nedir?
<digitaloktay> long term 5 sene gidiyor
<mutlucan96> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/topic,24564.msg295092.html#msg295092
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Bilgisayarımda Gizli Bir Şeyler Çok Yer Kaplıyor [EsrarengizveÖlümcül Bir Sorun] (at forum.ubuntu-tr.net)
<mutlucan96> kousunda benimle canlı olarak konuşabilirsiniz.
<mutlucan96> off 30 GB boş alanım vardı 2,50'ye düştü. Virüs gibi yaa.
<mutlucan96> Alllaaaahıııım 1,7 GB kaldı.
<Fatih_M> BrozaC, evdeki makinende de mi ubuntu yok :S
<Fatih_M> ülen ne gıcık problem bu yav
<Fatih_M> nerede böyle bir şey var gelir beni bulur
<Fatih_M> bunun için sıfırdan kurulum mu yapacağım(deli misin? Tabii ki yapmak istemiyorum :P)
<kardesler> s.a
<BrozaC> Fatih_M yok :D
<LamBaCini> Selam arkadaşlar
<kardesler> A.S
<LamBaCini> python dilinden anlıyan varmı acaba :)
<ManOwaR> http://www.istihza.com/  burada belgeler var
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Python Programlama Dili (at www.istihza.com)
<LamBaCini> osqa diye bi soru cevap scripti varda elemanlar 5 hosting firmasına kurulumu göstermiş ben şimdi hosting alıp kurmaya çalışacağım ama pek becerebilirmiyim bilmiyorum :) boşuna hostingde almış olmıyayım
<LamBaCini> www.osqa.net buradaki script
<LamBaCini> http://wiki.osqa.net/display/docs/Installing+OSQA+on+BlueHost+Using+fast-cgi
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Installing OSQA on BlueHost Using fast-cgi - Documentation - Confluence (at wiki.osqa.net)
<LamBaCini> burdada bloehosta kurulumunu göstermiş acaba burayı bana birisi tercüme edebilirmi bu işten anlıyan
<LamBaCini> yardımcı olabilecek bir arkadaş varmı
<ManOwaR> chromium brovser çeviriyor
<LamBaCini> birebir çeviremiyor ki :)
<ManOwaR> olsun en azından fikir verir
<LamBaCini> zaten yapılacak şeyler az bişe ama This installation was done on Mac OS X. demiş burada ne demek istemiş tam anlamadım
<ManOwaR> bu kurulum mac os x için geçerli gibi bir şey diyor
<LamBaCini> kardeş
<LamBaCini> http://wiki.osqa.net/display/docs/Installing+OSQA+on+BlueHost+Using+fast-cgi
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Installing OSQA on BlueHost Using fast-cgi - Documentation - Confluence (at wiki.osqa.net)
<LamBaCini> bu sayfayı bi inceleyebilirmisin bunu nasıl kuracaz yaw
 * ManOwaR iyi geceler
<s0ullight> slm kanal
<LamBaCini> http://wiki.osqa.net/display/docs/Installing+OSQA+on+BlueHost+Using+fast-cgi adresindeki osqa scriptinin bluehost'a kurulumu anlatılmakta. ben bu scripti kurmak için bluehosttan host alacağım ama tam olarak nasıl kuracağımı anlamadım. yardımcı olabilecek birisi varmı acaba
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Installing OSQA on BlueHost Using fast-cgi - Documentation - Confluence (at wiki.osqa.net)
<muratsplat> selam
<muratsplat> Ben hala bazı internet sitelerini
<muratsplat> ne yaptıysam çözüm bulamadım
<muratsplat> proxy dns ağ yapılandırması falan filan hiçbiri işe yaramadı
<Fatih_M> <muratsplat> Ben hala bazı internet sitelerini
<Fatih_M> ne yaptıysam çözüm bulamadım
<Fatih_M> ne yapmak için çözüm bulamadın?
<mehmet1288> s.a
<muratsplat> a.s
<cheteen> selam arkadaslar I deneb hakkında bilgisi olan varmı
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-04
<zfmf> selam millet
<varadero> selam zfmf
<varadero> oktay-ibm2
<Fatih_M> selam
<varadero> selam Fatih_M
<varadero> Fatih_M sen de developer gillerdenmiydin
<varadero> ?
<Fatih_M> heheh zamanında biraz php&mysql ile uğraşmışlığım var
<Fatih_M> okulda pascalda yazdığım 1000 satırlık kod var(at çöpe, sayma)
<Fatih_M> okadar :D
<varadero> zfmf daha çok yardımcı olur ozaman :)
<varadero> perl script vardi bir tane bulamiyorum
<Fatih_M> hmm
<Fatih_M> ne için?
<varadero> istediğim web sayfalarina girip kullanici adi şifreleri girpi link e tıklayıp download edilen dosyayi çeken
<varadero> script lazim
<Fatih_M> bu dosya sağlayıcılardan mı? rapid, hotfile gibi?
<varadero> yemeğe gidem dönüşte konuşuruz :)
<varadero> local de cihazlardan yapıcak
<varadero> :)
<Fatih_M> hehe ok afiyet olsun
<mcmlxxi> bir daha bu iPhone'u güncellemeye kalkanı var ya...
<digitaloktay> selam varadero
<varadero> digitaloktay yeni psu sipariş ettim amd
<varadero> ye kaldırmadi :d
<digitaloktay> Oo
<digitaloktay> düzgün birsey alsaydin
<digitaloktay> enermax gibi
<varadero> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6624664&CatId=2534
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Thermaltake TPX-875M Toughpower XT 875W Power Supply - ATX, 875 Watts (at www.tigerdirect.com)
<digitaloktay> 89% efficiency bu iyi iste
<varadero> bu yeter bize
<varadero> 550 wat kasa daki default vardi iyi bişiyiydi gerçi ama
<varadero> haftada bir çakılıyordu yetersiz güçten
<digitaloktay> http://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&ArtNr=27542
<ubuntu-tr> Title: 625W ENERMAX PRO82+ II (EPR625AWT II) (at www.kmelektronik.de)
<digitaloktay> bu benimki
<varadero> bizde sik çok işte
<varadero> disk
<varadero> sik deil disk :D
<digitaloktay> sabaha kadar prime95 kosturdu sonra gpu  yükledim hic isinmadi
<digitaloktay> sonra kapaninca pervanesi devam dönüyor bunun, sicakligi atiyor kapandigi haldew
<digitaloktay> -w
<varadero> :)
<varadero> bendeki isiniyordu kocaman fan taktim disklerin altina
<varadero> cpu isinmiyor diskler çok isiniyor
<varadero> cpu yatiyor zaten  neyine isinicak
<suigeneris> bir daha bu iPhone'u güncellemeye kalkanı var ya...
<digitaloktay> iphone kac bu ?
<digitaloktay> http://www.chip.de/ii/1/0/2/3/8/7/7/9/eye-3bd2e8371b9e5181.jpg
<suigeneris> 3g
<digitaloktay> hm bilmem hic ilgimi cekmedi o iphoneler felan
<bsod1> arkadaşlar klavyeden herhangi bir tuşa bastıktan sonra 1sn kadar mouse'u hareket ettiremiyorum, bir bilginiz var mı
<varadero> onu ben yaşamıştım
<varadero> ama bsd de linux ta deil
<inan> sa
<inan> iyi akşamlar
<sos> iyi akşamlar arkadaşlar benim paket yöneticisi ile bir sorunum var hata çıktısını buraya nasıl yapıştırırım
<Mert> bir formdan kaç tane tablo kaç tane sütun girileceği belirltilecek. gönderilen sayfada o kadar tablo ve satır oluşacak nasıl yapabilirim sizce
<Mert> for aklıma geldi ama nasıl yapabileceğim hakkında tam bişi bilemedim
<Mert> bi fikri olan var mı
<Guest31065> mutlu akşamlar
<caglar_4> kaffeine için xine paketlerinden hangisini önerirsiniz snayptik den.?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-05
<Mardetanha> BarkingFish: :D
<BarkingFish> Ah :) You're already here!
<Mardetanha> a moment ago :D i just joined
<Mardetanha> kimse burda oyakdir ?
<subay^^> ?
<BarkingFish> Günaydın! Üzgünüm, ben Türkçe konuşamıyorum. Özür dilemek eğer bu canını sıkıyor kimse!
<BarkingFish> I hope that's right :)
<Mardetanha> subay^^:  bir wikipedia dan gelerik , biz bir tercume lazimdinr
<Mardetanha> bize yardim ede bileriz ?
<subay^^> url?
<Mardetanha> http://tr.wikimedia.org/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Wikimedia Türkiye (at tr.wikimedia.org)
<Mardetanha> but yazgi tercure lazimdir , This is wiki is going be to be closed , there is  a discussion here
<subay^^> i dont have much time for translate
<BarkingFish> Mardetanha: Can I change that a little please, if you don't object?
<Mardetanha> BarkingFish: sure
<BarkingFish> Thanks :)
<Mardetanha> subay^^: it's only one senteces not more
<BarkingFish> subay^^: Good morning!
<subay^^> which?
<Mardetanha> BarkingFish: please tell your sentence
<BarkingFish> The message should simply read: "This Wiki is being proposed for closure. There is a discussion here."
<BarkingFish> We put the URL for the discussion on the end.
<subay^^> bu wiki sayfasının kapatılması için tartışılmaktadır. İ think this is good enough
<subay^^> or
<subay^^> bu wiki sayfasının kapatılması için tartışılmaktadır, burayı tıklayınız..
<Mardetanha> subay^^:  bu sadece bir sayfa degil , butun bir wiki dir
<subay^^> hmm
<subay^^> ok
<Mardetanha> burayı tıklayınız = click here , can you provide us with There is a discussion here :)
<subay^^> bu wiki kapatılması için tartışılmaktadır, burayı tıklayınız..
<Mardetanha> bu wiki kapatılması için tartışılmaktadır is ok :)
<BarkingFish> Thank you :)
<subay^^> nop
<digitaloktay> selam subay^^
<BarkingFish> So the whole message is just that sentence, and we link burayı tıklayınız to the discussion, right Mardetanha?
<subay^^> aleykum selam digitaloktay
<Mardetanha> BarkingFish: yes and already done
<BarkingFish> :)
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> Yardımınız için teşekkürler, subay^^ :)
<subay^^> np BarkingFish
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> rica ederim BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> I never knew Google Translate could be so useful :)
<Mardetanha> :)
<Mardetanha> never doubt in it's power :)
<Mardetanha> subay^^: tesekurler and good night/everning
<subay^^> u2
<BarkingFish> what is rica ederim? I don't make sense of it here :)
<BarkingFish> it seems google doesn't always make it right
<subay^^> nop=rica ederim=sorun değil
<subay^^> nop=rica ederim=sorun değil=ben teşekkür ederim
<BarkingFish> it's like "you're welcome" or "no thanks necessary"?
<subay^^> thats right
<BarkingFish> ok, thank you :)
<BarkingFish> I wish you good night, and sleep well.
<subay^^> thanks , u2
<zfmf> selam millet
<zfmf> drupalcilar drupal 7 released ;)
<inan> sa günaydın herkese
<inan> ubuntu kurulu makineye windows kurmak istiyorum ikinci işletim sistemi olarak, açılışta sorun olur mu
<zfmf> grub u sonradan yeniden kurarsan olmaz
<zfmf> a.s
<inan> tamam teşekkür ettim
<inan> bir dosyaya çalıştırma iznini nasıl veriyorduk
<varadero> cevap beklemeden gitmişzi
<varadero> :D
<zfmf> sabirsiz :d
<varadero> şöyle adam gibi tüm server lere tek yerden ssh yöneten bir proğram bulamadım
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<Kartagis> selam s0u][ight
<varadero> selam s0u][ight
<s0u][ight> :D aranizda cr 48 nasil alabilirim bilen varmi?
<varadero> para biriktirip ?
<varadero> :d
<s0u][ight> satmiyolar ki
<varadero> digitaloktay >> http://pastebin.com/U79mM3qx
<ubuntu-tr> Title: NasThekid# dd if=/dev/zero of=bigfile bs=1M count= (at pastebin.com)
<Kartagis> cr 48 nedir?
<s0u][ight> google tarafindan yapilmis chrome os icin ilk prototip laptop
<solg> Selamlar. fstab ile ilgili bir problemim var. linux dünyasýna yeni girdim nasýl yapacaðýmý bilmiyorum. yardýmcý olabilir misiniz?
<BrozaC> sorunu sorarak linux dünyasında bir adım daha atabilirsin
<solg> ubuntu vps kullanýyorum, bir partitonu göremiyordum ve dün forumda bi makale okudum.
<BrozaC> sirasiyla şu işlemleri yapıyoruz
<BrozaC> sudo su -
<BrozaC> fdisk - l
<BrozaC> cat /etc/fstab
<BrozaC> sonra hepsini http://pastebin.com
<BrozaC> a pasteliyoruz
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002! (at pastebin.com)
<solg> linki buraya atýyoruz :)
<BrozaC> iyi olur
<BrozaC> bulmasi çok uzun sürer yoksa
<solg> kahretsin servera format atýyorlar %50 deymiþ :(:(:(
<BrozaC> format atilan server i
<BrozaC> nasil kullaniyorsun ?
<solg> dün geceden beri mail atýyordum tam çözüme yaklaþmýþken
<solg> yok dün gece format talebinde bulundum da
<solg> server ööle bekliyordu
<solg> þimdi giriþ için baktýðýmda gördüm
<BrozaC> ok geçmiş olsun
<solg> teþekkür ederim
<solg> peki yinede sorayým bilgi bilgidir
<solg> server þirketi revert kolaydýr dedi
<solg> ama ben yapamadým
<BrozaC> revert ne ?
<solg> eski haline çevirmek gibi biþi galiba
<BrozaC> bilemedim
<solg> saatlerce uðraþmama ragmen /etc/fstab içine giremedim
<solg> fstab düzenlemeye geliyorum
<BrozaC> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<solg> ama benim deðiþtirdiðim deðil ulaþtýðým
<solg> evet
<solg> yaptým
<BrozaC> bitti girdin içine artık
<solg> ama recovery mod ramde kuruluymuþ galiba
<BrozaC> göbeğindesin fstab in
<solg> ama benim editlediðim 4-5 satýrdý fakat recovery mod da sadece 2 satýr var ve editlediðim ile alakasý yok
<BrozaC> disk in içindedir o
<solg> ben / olan satýrý /boot yapmýþtým
<solg> sonra gitti
<BrozaC> bu kadar az linux biliyorsan vps de çok başın ağrımazmı sencede
<solg> bozmadan nasýl öðrenebilirim?
<solg> :)
<BrozaC> vps deilde local deki ubuntu nu bozsan
<BrozaC> yada virtual pc deki
<BrozaC> ?
<solg> makinem eski ve iþlerim oluyor anca beni idare ediyor düþünmedim deðil.
<BrozaC> dual boot yap
<solg> onu denedim ethernet driver kuramadým nete baðlanamadým kaldýrdým :(
<solg> olmadý nedense
<BrozaC> işin zor
<solg> suse denedim ubuntu denedim yapamadým
<solg> azimliyim :)
<BrozaC> ilk linux kurduğumda ethernet i tanitmak 4 ay sürmüştü
<BrozaC> durmadan kasmiştim 4 ay kadar
<solg> :-O
<solg> izmirde kurs olsa hiç düþünmem de
<solg> okuyarak bozarak öðrenmeye çalýþýyorum :)
<BrozaC> linux windows gibi zor deil
<BrozaC> kurs a gerek yok
<solg> 4 ay az süre deðil ben o sürede pc yi atarým sokaða :P
<BrozaC> azimliyim demiştin ?
<solg> azimliyim dedim sabýrlý deðil :D
<solg> þaka bir yana
<solg> ben ubuntu tr de okumuþtum devamlý biþileri bozan bi arkadaþ ile ilgili. Ona deiþlerdi devam et anca böyle öðrenirsin ben de o yoldan gidiyorum
<BrozaC> iide
<BrozaC> yanlış anlamışsın
<solg> :)
<BrozaC> amaç bozmak deil , öğrenmeye çalışırken bozulmasından korkmamak
<BrozaC> sensırf bozma işini almışsın
<BrozaC> linux bozarak öğrenilmez
<solg> b:D
<BrozaC> öğrenirken bozulabilir
<ras0ir> evet
<solg> okuduðum fstab editleyin boot edin diyordu bende baktým "/" olan bi satýr altýndaki "/boot"
<solg> bende onu /boot yaptým
<BrozaC> onuda
<solg> korkmadan :D
<BrozaC> yanlış anlamışsın
<solg> :(
<BrozaC> bak şimdi ben sana
<BrozaC> şdflsdkşfd i al lkdjfslkfj in arkasına sok
<BrozaC> dersem
<BrozaC> bana sövdünmü dicen
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> lkdjfslkfj  nedir diyemi sorucan ?
<solg> aklýma gelmedi deðil :D
<solg> arkasýna sok deyince insanýn aklýna ilk o geliyor
<solg> ama sorarým tabiiki
<BrozaC> hdmi kabloyu al plazmanin arkasina sok ?
<solg> oo ben örneði bile anlamadým daha
<BrozaC> fstab nedir
<BrozaC> ?
<solg> hdd partition ile alakalý galiba
<BrozaC> fstab i al arkasina sok desem
<BrozaC> o nedir diceksin ama
<BrozaC> :)
<solg> fstab nedir? :D
<BrozaC> gördünmü öğrenirken yolun nasıl yanlış tarafından gittiğini ?
<solg> ama yinede biþiler öðrendim fstab sakat bi dosyaymýþ benim için ellememek daha hayýrlý
<BrozaC> öyle öğrenilmez
<solg> nasýl öðreneceðim ben linux'u? okuyarak - deneyerek? bilmiyorum anca dene yanýl yöntemi yapýyorum notlar alýyorum birþeyi doðru yapýnca
<solg> yanlýþ olunca da bir daha ellemiyorum
<solg> terimler yabancý geliyor. apt-get wget bile anca alýþtým
<solg> bayaa bi fýrýn ekmek yemek gerekiyor galiba.
<BrozaC> kullanican evde
<solg> bu gece serveri hallettikten sonra kesin kuracaðým.
<BrozaC> server i gene halletmede
<solg> :D
<solg> yok programlarýmý kurayým
<solg> insallah bozmayýz gene
<solg> son birþey sorayým sonra sizinde vaktinizi almayayým bende server ile ilgileneyim.
<solg> backup almak için
<solg> tar cvpzf backup.tgz / --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys
<solg> bu mudur ?
<BrozaC> deildir tabiki
<BrozaC> bu adamin birinin backup i
<BrozaC> seninki deil
<BrozaC> / a da backup almak saçma
<BrozaC> sen windows da mi kullanmadin hiç
<BrozaC> ?
<solg> yok bu bi yerlerden kopyaladýðým yani kendime göre düzenleyeceðim
<solg> 10 senedir kullanýyorum
<solg> :(
<BrozaC> windows da dosyalarin varmi
<BrozaC> ?
<solg> tabii ki
<BrozaC> c ye mi yedeklersin
<BrozaC> ?
<solg> yok
<BrozaC> neden
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> film felan ne varsa yedekle c ye
<solg> çökerse zaten backup gider :D
<BrozaC> bu yukardaki amca nie / a yedekliyor
<BrozaC> ?
<solg> benim amacým yedek alýp arþivi makinama indirmek biþi olduðunda upload edip tekrar açmak :D
<BrozaC> senin bilgisayarında
<BrozaC> d varmı
<BrozaC> ?
<solg> evet
<digitaloktay> son zaman yine hareketli buralar
<BrozaC> kaç gb senin d ?
<solg> 6 disk var
<solg> ama c  1tb
<solg> yani c 100gb
<solg> diðeri 2 parça
<BrozaC> işi zor
<masterblaster> brozac üstadım buralardamısın??,
<BrozaC> buyur
<masterblaster> hp cq10 netbook a usb den pardus kurmaya çalışıyorum
<masterblaster> no default or uı configuration directive found
<masterblaster> deyip boot:_ bekliyor
<masterblaster> nedir bunun derdi?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-06
<varadero> günaydın
<masterblaster> günaydın
<varadero> masterblaster dün bişi soracaktınbana galiba ama bakamadım sonra
<varadero> akşam 10 civarı
<masterblaster> sağlık olsun
<masterblaster> usb den netbook a işletim sistemi kuramıyorum
<varadero> neden
<masterblaster> anlamadım valla birkaçgün önce aynı işi başka bir arkadaşın netbook u için yaptım canavar gibi çalıştı alet
<masterblaster> unebootin ile ubuntu netbook u usb ye yazdırıyorum
<varadero> unetbootin kullanma
<varadero> usb-creator-gtk ile yaz
<varadero> ubuntu daysan
<masterblaster> pardus ve mint var
<masterblaster> çalışan sistem
<masterblaster> olarak
<varadero>  usb-creator-gtk ile yaz
<varadero> mint de
<masterblaster> ok denerim
<masterblaster> dd komutu ile pardus 2009.2 imajı da hata verdi ben de usb den şüpheleniyorum
<masterblaster> aynı hatayı masa üstü makinamda da veriyor
<masterblaster> şimdi işe gitmem lazım
<masterblaster> yardımın için sağ ol
<varadero> kolay gelsin
<masterblaster> yapamazsam başını gene ağrıtırım
<masterblaster> :)
<varadero> kolay o
<varadero> mint felan kesin kurarız sorun deil
<varadero> yeterki windows ubuntu mint
<varadero> gibi düzgün bişi olsun elinde yazmak için
<masterblaster> minti kurdum zaten netbook a
<masterblaster> unetbootin ile yazdım
<masterblaster> kurdum
<masterblaster> elimdeki isoların md5 sağlamasını bile yeniden yaptım
<masterblaster> ben kaçar
<masterblaster> sağ ol
<varadero> unetbooyin
<varadero> çok saçmalıyor
<varadero> sevmiyorum o yüzden
<cafer> apt-get ile bind9 kurdum fakat 953 numarali port u dinliyor 53 yerine bu durumla ilgili bilgisi olan var mi
<Kartagis> bende de 953 dinliyor
<Kartagis> 53'ü de dinliyor gerçi
<cafer> 53 u dinleyen bind sa benim girdigim zone bilgileriyle ilgili cevap donmuyor
<Kartagis> dns sunucu olarak kendi bilgisayarını verdin mi?
<cafer> evet
<Kartagis> valla bende veriyor
<Kartagis> sende iki view mi var?
<Kartagis> bir iç, bir dış
<cafer> apt-get install bind9 dedim
<cafer> kurdu zone lari girdim
<cafer> lsof -i
<cafer> 953 dinliyo
<cafer> ama 53 de dinleniyo
<cafer> girdigim zone lari sorguladigimda dogru donmuyor
<Kartagis> sana benim dosyaları yollayayım bir karşılaştır
<varadero> resolv.conf a
<varadero> 127.0.0.1 yaz
<varadero> bak bakim gerçekten çalışmıyormu
<varadero> ?
<cafer> dig @10.0.20.13 testdomain.com
<cafer> dig @10.0.20.13 +short testdomain.com
<cafer> diyorum birsey donmuyor
<cafer> dig @10.0.20.13 +short localhost
<cafer> dedigimde 127.0.0.1 donuyor
<cafer> Kartagis ubuntu damisin
<Kartagis> http://pastebin.com/fGR37HzC
<Kartagis> http://pastebin.com/PMvcf5uK
<Kartagis> http://pastebin.com/t3Dcxke7
<Kartagis> http://pastebin.com/Yf4STtt7
<Kartagis> http://pastebin.com/mL6FADti
<ubuntu-tr> Title: // This is the primary configuration file for the - Tolga (at pastebin.com)
<ubuntu-tr> Title: $TTL 86400 @ IN SOA kunduz.org. roo - Tolga (at pastebin.com)
<ubuntu-tr> Title: $TTL 86400 @ IN SOA kunduz.org. roo - Tolga (at pastebin.com)
<ubuntu-tr> Title: $TTL 86400 @ IN SOA ozses.net root. - Tolga (at pastebin.com)
<Kartagis> evet ubuntu
<cafer> bakiyorum
<ubuntu-tr> Title: $TTL 86400 @ IN SOA kunduz.org. roo - Tolga (at pastebin.com)
<cafer> bind9 mu?
<cafer> direk named.conf a cakmissin
<cafer> cozdum abi
<cafer> dosya adini yazmayi unutmusum File yerine sadece directory yazmisin xD
<cafer> yazmisim
<cafer> cok ozur
<Kartagis> heh, olur öyle
<varadero> kismet :)
<varadero> bind her zaman giciktir zaten
<cafer> djbdns denedim ama oda ubuntuda ayarlamasi biraz daha sikintili oldu
<cafer> bu yuzden bind9  a gectim
<varadero> djbdns
<cafer> bsd de djbdns daemontools kurulumu daha kolay
<varadero> linux ta tavsiye etmiyorum zaten
<varadero> bsd olmadıkça kullanmayın
<varadero> patch le çalışıyor native deil
<cafer> haklisin
<cafer> varadero linksys spa3102
<cafer> urununu kullandin mi hic
<varadero> hayir
<varadero> çok pahalıymış bu ayhu
<varadero> al bir 20 $ lik ürün
<varadero> kullan
<varadero> bende öyle bişi var 15-20 $ lik 0 problem
<varadero> evde kullanıyorum şirket santraline bağlanmak için
<varadero> hatta 80 cibari var onlardan bizde
<varadero> hiç problem yaşamıyoruz
<varadero> grandstream marka empatik türkiye distiribitörü
<varadero> cafer
<cafer> var
<cafer> varadero pardon abi yanimda biri vardi yazamadim
<cafer> bakiyorum abi grandstream
<cafer> varadero yapmak istedigim sey 2 farkli ofisteki ip trunk destekli santralleri birbirlerine yonlendirmek
<cafer> daha once bu konuda konusmustuk
<cafer> 1 tanesi ds300
<zfmf> selam ahali
<Kartagis> selam sana antonius
<varadero> selam zfmf
<varadero> zfmf
<zfmf> evet
<varadero> bizimkiler yarina proje yapmışlar bitirmişler
<varadero> bir tane makinayı genel kullanima açıyorlar
<varadero> asdasdsa
<varadero> 10 M hit
<varadero> java tomcat
<varadero> 250 gb sata diskli pc ama açacakları makina haber vermemişlerdi 2 gb ram
<zfmf> 2 gb az gibi :D
<zfmf> ilk günden milyonlar ziyaret etmicekse  sorun yok :D
<cafer> jira kullanan var mi
<zfmf> ben kullandim bir ara baya
<zfmf> ama cok oluyo
<cafer> jiranin zayif yonu
<cafer> var mi
<cafer> veya daha iyi bir alternatifi
<zfmf> acigi filanmi ?
<zfmf> hea
<zfmf> biz memnunuk
<cafer> kullanim acisindan
<zfmf> ek pluginler satin ala bilyorsun yetmeyince
<cafer> proje grubu jira ya issue girip duruyo
<cafer> okumadan anlamadan
<cafer> mail bombardumanina tutuluyorum
<zfmf> :D
<zfmf> ayarlardan kendini cikart her konudan
<varadero> ilk günden 10 m hit zfmf :)
<varadero> jira dan memnunuz
<zfmf> 10 m mi cüs lo :d napiyo onlar :D
<zfmf> bizde ziyaret edek isimize yararmi
<zfmf> bende hit i bit okudum :D
<zfmf> saniyde 110 hit filan :D kaldirmaz makina
<zfmf> kendi bilgisyarlardindaki ramlardan filan taksinlar hahaha
<varadero> ahah evet
<varadero> dedim unutun siz
<varadero> patladi hayalleri
<varadero> öteki makina  nasil kaldiriyordu diyorlar
<varadero> 4 cpu xeon 16 GB ram öteki makina da
<varadero> asdasds
<zfmf> muaha :d soruyu sorani kovun :D
<varadero> adamlar proje  yapmış bitirmişler
<varadero> devreye alacaklar
<varadero> paging e bak die beni aramasalar haberim olmicak
<zfmf> muaha :D
<zfmf> proje liderinin kafasina caksaydin birtane
<varadero> :)
<varadero> zaten olacağı oldu
<varadero> kolaymiproje iptali sebebi açıklamak
<varadero> ?
<zfmf> projeden projeye degisir, bütce müsteri filan :d güzel bi yalan bulsunlar artik haha
<varadero> sn de webcache kullanmazsan 110 hit için nerden baksan 7 tane SAS 15k rpm disk gerekir
<zfmf> yoksa bu olmicak bi hata
<varadero> yok pardon
<varadero> evet okadar gerekir
<varadero> cache de olamaz ram yok :)
<zfmf> muaha :D
<varadero> 30 sn veriyorum dedim makinaya
<varadero> iyimser olmak lazim
<zfmf> muahaha
<zfmf> disaridan erisimi kaparsin, sade müsteri görür projeyi :d
<zfmf> haha
<zfmf> ozaman dayanir baya haha
<zfmf> layyyyyyyyyyyynnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<wingless> ?
<moskov> ubuntuyu yazanı yapanı yaradanı... :D
<moskov> unnecessary operating system
<wingless> peki
<Kartagis> kullanma o zaman :D,
<varadero> :)
<varadero> biz buna
<varadero> ben ubuntuyu kullanmayı beceremedim ,  şeklinde çeviri yapıyoruz
<varadero> bakiniz > http://www.500t.org/log/13/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: 500t.org - havada logladım, şahitlerim var. (at www.500t.org)
<wingless> ahahahah
<wingless> ne güzelmiş bu site, yeni görüyorum
<varadero> gidim sigara içeyim
<varadero> 21 tane putty açmışım kafa bi dünya
<zfmf> muaha :D
<varadero> zfmf şimdi de başka macera kasıyoru
<varadero> z
<varadero> http://www.liferay.com/ << bu uygulamayıda istiyorlar
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Enterprise open source portal and collaboration software - Liferay.com (at www.liferay.com)
<varadero> haliyle java tomcat de
<varadero> elimde boş ram cpu sadece BSD makinada var FreeBSD ye kuruyorum
<varadero> ne kadar gereksiz iş varsa bana patlıyor
<varadero> bir torba iş
<kelalaka> ubuntu'da cs5 deneyen oldu mu hiç?
<kelalaka> 64bit
<zfmf> ne uygulamasi o
<zfmf> senden baska linuxcu yokmu orda :d
<varadero> ne bilim ben
<varadero> yok bugün
<varadero> yığınla prosedür yapıcam şimdi
<varadero> bu server i ekleyince
<varadero> 3 hafta sonra da kalkacak
<varadero> al sana kağıt kürek işi
<varadero> gerdi java compile işi gezeyim bari o compile ederken
<zfmf> patrona de islere yetisemyon bi kac yardimci alsin sana :D
<zfmf> haha
<zfmf> sonra gel keyfim gel :D
<varadero> he oldu
<varadero> çuvalla maaş ister onlar
<zfmf> haha yok ya genc bisi al bebe
<varadero> e oda işi bilmez
<varadero> :) gene bana patalr
<zfmf> bir iki ay idare edecen :d
<zfmf> sende hem ucuz olsun hem prof olsun istiyon hea :d
<zfmf> mac appstore acilmis twitterde macciler kafayi yedi :D
<zfmf> hepsi cocuk gibi hea :D
<varadero> he öyleler onlar
<varadero> 1-2 ayda
<varadero> burada bişi öğrenemez ki ?
<varadero> işi bilmeyen adamı alsam en az 2 sene
<varadero> çok zehir bir çocuksa 1 sene
<varadero> sen coder din dimi zfmf ?
<zfmf> he
<varadero> stilinden tanidim :)
<varadero> iki dk da harcadın bizim işi :)
<varadero> script yazmayı bilen bi çocuk var 2 ayda senin işi öğret teslim et ? :)
<varadero> hem rahat edersin :)
<zfmf> puaha :D
<zfmf> yok usta ondan degil ya yanlis anladin
<zfmf> yani kolay dan baslatirsin kolay isleri alir hic yoktan :D
<zfmf> linux da kuramicakmi
<zfmf> ver kursun geberene kadar :D
<zfmf> ögrendikce ögreticen
<varadero> cik kuramaz
<kelalaka> beni işe aldır varadero
<kelalaka> 1 senede öğrenirim
<kelalaka> seni de kovarlar.
<varadero> 1 senede beni kovduracak kadar öğreniceni ispatlayabilirsen buyur :)
<varadero> önüne bile çıkmam
<kelalaka> hehe
<kelalaka> :)
<varadero> hatta öğreneme 1 senede :) öğrenebileceğine yöneticileri kandır
<varadero> ben buradaki eksiklerimi 2 senede kapamayı hesaplıyorum :)
<varadero> 1 senede beni geçmiş olursun
<kelalaka> işin ne ki orada tam olarak
<varadero> sysadmin
<kelalaka> o belli zaten.
<zfmf> ne eksigin var orda?
<zfmf> varadero: windows makinalarda sendemi?
<zfmf> exchange filan vardir herhal
<varadero> windows lara ben bakmiyorum bu şirkette
<varadero> adminleri ayrı
<ras0ir> bana da bakmiyorsun aliniyorum
<masterblaster> varadero üstadım çırakl mı lazım
<varadero> yok
<varadero> :)
<varadero> saolun
<masterblaster> varadero üstadım yardımın için sağol
<masterblaster> sayende kurdum ubuntuyu netbook a
<masterblaster> bu usb-creator sadece ubuntu isolarını mı yazıyor usb ye
<varadero> herşeyi yazar
<varadero> unetbootin çok sorunlu bişi
<varadero> karın ağrısı
<masterblaster> en teresan ubuntu da pardus isolarını görmedi
<varadero> kismet kismet
<varadero> :d
<masterblaster> :D
<varadero> oh şükür bu işte bitti
<varadero> makina çalışıyor gelsin kağıt işleri prosedürler
<ras0ir> @}~~~}~~~~
<varadero> ras0ir
<ras0ir> http://www.incicaps.com/resimler/isyerinde-basarinin-sirri.jpg
<varadero> bi iş yaptımki
<ras0ir> super
<ras0ir> calisanlar mutlaka baksin
<varadero> aklı olan yapmaz
<varadero> akşsdjdas
<ras0ir> fjsdkfdj
<varadero> ras0ir ne dicen şimdi biliyonmu
<varadero> ?
<ras0ir> ?
<varadero> alo :)
<ras0ir> lol
<ras0ir> hakkaten alo dedim
<varadero> dimi ? kısmet işte
<varadero> lskfjsdf
<varadero> nrpe kurem
<varadero> ras0ir nagios kullaniyormusun sen
<varadero> ?
<masterblaster> üstad bu gün kısmeti diline dolamışsın :D
<varadero> masterblaster hep vardi
<masterblaster> öğrenmek bu güne kısmetmiş
<masterblaster> :D
<ras0ir> varadero: munin var
<varadero> ras0ir nagstamon kursana
<varadero> gösterem sana :)
<varadero> munin başka nagios başka
<varadero> ikisinin yeri ayrı
<ras0ir> kuruyom
<ras0ir> varadero: analiz icin sade okuyan adam var o isi yapiyo
<ras0ir> io orani cosunca ariyo abi io costu diye
<ras0ir> sdkfjsd
<varadero> en iisi bu
<varadero> nagios çiftçinin dostudur
<ras0ir> kurdum
<ras0ir> url alayim
<varadero> mail atar sms atar
<varadero> popup yapar
<varadero> bu gün rekor 4 uyari var
<varadero> NŞA çarşaf gibidir nagstamon
<varadero> :d
<masterblaster> üstad harbiden kısmet yaw
<masterblaster> dün çalışmayan dd komutu bu gün çatır çatır çalışıyor
<varadero> :) gördünmü
<akifemre> matematikte kismet olma
<akifemre> z
<masterblaster> sen öle san akifemre
<masterblaster> dün bitarafımı yırttım bi komutu çalıştırmak için
<ras0ir> dd yazinca calismiyo mu
<masterblaster> denemediğim varyasyon kalmadı
<masterblaster> bu gün aynı donanım aynı komut çatır çatır çalışıyor
<ras0ir> pebkac o halde
<masterblaster> dünden bu güne 1ler yada 0lar mı değişti
<masterblaster> ras0ir??
<akifemre> tabi nasip kismet kader
<masterblaster> başka açıklaman varsa alayım
<akifemre> mucize
<akifemre> allahin bi hediyesi
<masterblaster> mucizilere inanmam
<ras0ir> pebkaca inanmalisin
<akifemre> peygamber efendinin mucizelerine inanmiyor musun
<masterblaster> çok şükür inanıyorum ama onun vefatı ile mucizelerin son bulduğunu bilecek kadar okuma yazma biliyoruz
<lambirjohn> nerden okudun, duymus olmayasin?
<masterblaster> google amcaya sordum o söledi
<masterblaster> ne bileyim kardeşim fotoğrafik hafızam yok
<wingless> -----> #ihlas-unix
<masterblaster> sadece bir elektrik-elektronik-bilgisayardan anlayan bi adam olarak aynı donanımla farklı sonuçlar almayı kısmet olarak adlandırıyorum
<lambirjohn> nerelisin sen
<lambirjohn> almanyada dogup turkiyeye falan mi geldin? kismetin anlamini bilmiyorsun pek sanirim
<lambirjohn> bilmiyorum de, yoksa gerizekali dicem sana
<masterblaster> kem söz sahibine aittir derim
<masterblaster> kısmeti debilirim kaderi de
<lambirjohn> kelalaka: sen ne diyorsun
<kelalaka> ?
<lambirjohn> inaniyor muyuz?
<kelalaka> neye
<lambirjohn> matematikte kismet, kader olur mu
<lambirjohn> bankaya 100 lira yatirdin, eve gittiginde 150 lira olur mu?
<kelalaka> olmaz.
<kelalaka> 100 lira yatır
<kelalaka> eve geldiginde 52 olur
<kelalaka> 48 lira hesap işletim ücretini alırlar hemen
<ras0ir> jsfds
<wingless> b tipi likit fon var onda oluyormuş
<lambirjohn> zimbabwedeki hesabina mi yatiriyosun olm ne alaka =)
<lambirjohn> yns geliyor mu buralara
<kelalaka> b tipi likit fon hikaye
<ras0ir> geliyo
<kelalaka> benimde bankada emanet bi 1000tl vardı
<lambirjohn> yeni niki ne
<kelalaka> benim para degil
<ras0ir> emre
<kelalaka> duruyo öyle
<kelalaka> 1 hafta aradılar hesabınızı b tipi likit fon yapalım diye
<varadero> matematik te kısmet olmaz
<lambirjohn> kelalaka: kral adamsin vesselam
<kelalaka> yapın a.k dedim en sonunda
<varadero> matematik kısmeti hesaplar
<kelalaka> bi bok olmadı.
<varadero> adıda olasılık hesabıdır
<lambirjohn> ibretlik paylasim kardesim
<wingless> hmm. bir de a tipi slip donu denemek lazım o zaman
<varadero> örnek : uzay a =  (1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 } ve s(a) = 9
<lambirjohn> TurkeR-Askerde geldiginde loglari mi okucak nedir
<lambirjohn> iyi adamdi severdim de bu hareketiyle gozumden dustu
<lambirjohn> "-askerde" nedir ya
<lambirjohn> turker-sehit yazalim
<ras0ir> fsjsdjsdf
<lambirjohn> ras0ir: ne is yapiyodun sen
<lambirjohn> buralarin en duzenli takilan adamisin
<lambirjohn> ne zaman gelsem burdasin
<masterblaster> http://www.fazlamesai.net/?a=article&sid=5457
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Fazlamesai :: FBI 10 yýl önce OpenBSD IPSEC 'e gizli arkakapýlar(backdoors) ekledi!! (at www.fazlamesai.net)
<lambirjohn> fazlamesai hala aktif mi ya
<ras0ir> giren var mi ki
<varadero> ras0ir dimi :)
<lambirjohn> ben cocuktum vardi, koca adam oldum hala var ve ayni
<ras0ir> gotu tavan yapan her itci oraya bi ugruyo
<ras0ir> haci oluyo heralde giren
<lambirjohn> ben de hic okumazdim ama link paylasirdim arada masterblaster gibi
<masterblaster> bu haberde geçen durum acaba pardus içinde geçerli olumuki??
<lambirjohn> olur olur masterblaster
<lambirjohn> kismet bu isler bebeyim
<ras0ir> pardusun yunan gelistiricisi varmis, olur
<ras0ir> asil turk isletim sistemi degil
<lambirjohn> ahahahah
<lambirjohn> ciddi mi bu ras0ir
<varadero> pardus dünyadaki en az açık olan linux dağıtımlarından birisidir
<masterblaster> bu akşam kanalda soytarı gösterisi var galiba
<lambirjohn> linus 'a nufus cuzdani cikartiyolardi en son %100 turk olsun diye
<masterblaster> odunluğun lüzumu yok lambrjhon
<lambirjohn> masterblaster: bi kac saate atarlar o soytariyi merak etme
<masterblaster> inşallah atarlar
<ras0ir> linus turk hem de musluman olup yunus adini aldi bilmiyo musunuz
<lambirjohn> euhueahsd
<lambirjohn> yunis daha guzel olm
<masterblaster> yada hayatında bir kere doğru bişey yapar kendi çıkar
<lambirjohn> masterblaster: cok kucumsedn ama beni
<lambirjohn> yeni otuzbir cektim mutluyum, iyi davraniyorum bak sana
<masterblaster> hayatta yapmadığım iştir
<masterblaster> kötü davransan ne yazar
<lambirjohn> rezil olursun
<lambirjohn> bak bot da log aliyor
<masterblaster> alsın alsın
<masterblaster> sen de al
<masterblaster> alamazsan yangel
<masterblaster> belki alırsın
<lambirjohn> :D
<lambirjohn> masterblaster: http://5posta.org/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: 5 Posta -The Glamour Of Violence - Seks, bondage, fetiş, amatör erotik, rock and roll (at 5posta.org)
<lambirjohn> neyse gittim
<lambirjohn> masterblaster: geri gelirim bi kac gun, belki ay sonra. burda ol
<masterblaster> doğru bi iş yapmaya karar verdin
<lambirjohn> my young padawan, you've much more thing to learn
<lambirjohn> euhea
<masterblaster> geleceksen açık adresimi de vereyim
<masterblaster> bu dediklerini yüüme de söle istersen
<lambirjohn> yok o kadar yemez
<lambirjohn> klavyeciyim ben, varadero bilir
<masterblaster> teklif var ısrar yok
<lambirjohn> tamam kardes ya, ozur dilerim. germeyelim ortami
<masterblaster> tamam
<lambirjohn> anlastik mi?
<masterblaster> görüyorum elini ve artırıyorum
<masterblaster> anlaştık
<masterblaster> :)
<lambirjohn> kardes ben kimseyle bozuk olmak istemem
<lambirjohn> ama bazen sinirlerim bozuk, dolu bos konusuyorum kardes
<lambirjohn> opuldunuz.
<lambirjohn> masterblaster: senin de gunes gormeyen yerlerinden opuyorum ayrica
<masterblaster> ne istediğine dikkat etmeli insan
<varadero> yüz vermeyin bu çocuğa
<varadero> oyunlarına da uymayın
<feru> varadero üstadım buralardamısın
<kelalaka> iyibir download manager var mı
<kelalaka> tavsiye?
<kelalaka> kget falan demyinde.
<ras0ir> firefox kullaniyor musun
<ras0ir> kullaniyosan downthemall fazlasiyla yeterli
<feru> mke komutunu kullanmak için ubuntuda hangi paketleri yüklemek gerekir
<feru> make
<feru> herkes yatmış galiba
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-07
<ahmtblbl> herkese günaydın
<ahmtblbl> arkadaşlar ubuntu10.10 yükledim
<ahmtblbl> windows xp ile birlikte
<ahmtblbl> hdd yi üçe böldüm
<ahmtblbl> 3. bölümde arşiv kısmını hem windows da hem ubuntuda görüyorum
<ahmtblbl> gayet güzel
<ahmtblbl> ama ubuntuda paylaşımı beceremedim :)
<ahmtblbl> bir klasörü paylaşıma açamadım gitti
<ahmtblbl> samba yükledim
<zfmf> selam millet
<zfmf> varadero:  uramin :d
<varadero> zfmf günaydın
<varadero> asds :D
<zfmf> günaydinmi :d
<varadero> yeni kalktim
<varadero> izinliyim
<varadero> :)
<varadero> geçen haftanin fazla mesai leri
<varadero> evdeyim bugün
<zfmf> oh iyisin valla :d
<varadero> he
<varadero> dünkü tomcat e bakıyorum
<varadero> birde latvia ya
<varadero> göya evdeyim
<zfmf> :D
<zfmf> salla ya:D
<varadero> salliyayim dimi
<varadero> :d
<zfmf> tabe ya bos günde ismi yapilir :D
<varadero> diyeyim telefon edip
<varadero> :D
<varadero> daha backup işi var
<varadero> hata veriyor
<varadero> tüm backuplara yillik backup set alip kasaya gönderme işi
<zfmf> backuplardan kurtulamadin hala
<varadero> nereye kurtuluyon
<varadero> kurs ayarlamaya çalışıyorum
<varadero> fiyat aldik 2-3 ay a eğitime giderim
<zfmf> kurs iyidir
<varadero> eğitim şart :)
<varadero> bu yıl 5-6 tane alirim herhalde
<varadero> tivoli  ve proje yönetimi şimdilik belli olanlar
<zfmf> iyi okadar ödiyorlarsa :d
<varadero> aix le ilgili 2 eğitim istedim
<zfmf> yeterki ödesinler
<varadero> ha birde
<varadero> storage eğitimi var 2 tane belli
<varadero> storwise 7000 eğitimi ve SVC eğitimi
<varadero> bütçem var
<varadero> 20 000  $ 2 kişi
<varadero> birazi da ürün alirken eğitimi içine koyuyoruz
<varadero> vmware i de öyle almıştım storage de öyle oldu
<zfmf> ooo iyisin, kurslari türkiyedemi aliyon
<zfmf> türkcemi
<varadero> belli olmuyor
<varadero> vmware türkçeydi mesela
<varadero> ondan önce ibm system x connect expert eğitimi aldim ingilizceydi
<varadero> liseden sonra 9 yil ders gördüm ben 8 yil i ingilizceydi
<varadero> ingilizce eğitim daha rahat
<zfmf> facebook app yapan varmi ya
<zfmf> deli etti beni boh sey :d
<varadero> :)
<varadero> facebook kullanmiyorum bile
<varadero> o derece
<zfmf> nicun :d ben kullanirim
<zfmf> reklam yapmak icin süper bir plattform :D
<zfmf> bizim siteye en cok user gönderen faykbook :d
<varadero> benim blog uma
<varadero> işi düşmeyen gelmesin
<varadero> zaten gelsede durmaz
<varadero> işi düşende buluyor
<varadero> :)
<zfmf> hehe blog a rekalm zaten olmaz lo pahali olu r:d
<zfmf> firma lar icin
<varadero> blog para getiriyor
<varadero> 2.5 sende 3.2 $ kaptım
<zfmf> google reklamimi var
<varadero> evet az getiriyor ama matemaiksel olarak getiriyor
<varadero> :D
<varadero> evet
<zfmf> öyle , daha cok yazi yaz daha cok getirsin
<zfmf> twitterde filanda olsan tamam ucar :D
<varadero> yaziyorum zaten
<varadero> sunum vardi editliyorum şimdi
<zfmf> facebook da bir grup filan da actinmi oo tamam bu is
<varadero> 85 sayfa oldu bu seferde
<varadero> onu koyucam bitince
<zfmf> sunummu
<zfmf> oh masallah ne üzerine
<varadero> linux bottleneck
<varadero> tesbiti
<zfmf> eyu eyu yayilayinca haber et:D
<zfmf> okuyalim bakalim
<varadero> kitap yapicam onu
<varadero> sunum 90 sayfayyi geçiyor
<varadero> proğramlari açıklasam 400 sayfaya dayar
<zfmf> kime yaptinki o sunumu
<varadero> özgür web günlerinde yeditepe uni de
<varadero> yapmıştım
<varadero> 29 sayfaydi
<varadero> arşive istediler
<varadero> yahu dedim sözlü anlatmicaz 2 satir yazim düzgün dursun
<varadero> sonra bu eksik bu eksik
<varadero> kocaman oldu
<varadero> :D
<zfmf> hehe :d
<varadero> linxu şenliklerinde bu sefer
<varadero> sanallaştırma anlatmayı düşünüyorum
<varadero> ileri düzey sanalaştırma felan fıstık isim bulamadım daha
<zfmf> sanallastirma noli ingilizce
<varadero> virtualization
<zfmf> iyimis linux dünyasini sen bilgilendiriyon yani
<zfmf> hea güzel nezaman senlikler
<varadero> okadar da deil
<varadero> nisan 1-2
<varadero> sen benim blog a bakmışmıydın
<varadero> ?
<zfmf> baktim
<zfmf> simdi
<zfmf> öncedende bakmistim
<zfmf> coktandir yeni yazi yok
<zfmf> :d
<varadero> ok :)
<varadero> evet
<varadero> iş güç den dolayı
<varadero> kafamda bir sürü birikti yoksa
<zfmf> hehe aynen
<varadero> yaza kadar bayasini yazar koyarim
<zfmf> yuh daha yilin basindayiz :d yaza kadar cok sürer :d
<zfmf> calisma is yerinde yaz haha :d
<zfmf> isten kaytar:D
<varadero> kolaydi
<zfmf> SIKI yönetimmi var:d
<varadero> yok
<varadero> ariza olsa beklemez
<varadero> cihazlar gelecek kurmuyorum diyemezsin
<zfmf> öle
<varadero> baya proje va
<varadero> 3-4 ay da yapılması gereken
<varadero> yeni storage aldık
<varadero> yeni server ler gelecek vmware migration var
<varadero> 80 civarı server vmware e geçecek
<zfmf> yuh
<varadero> storage virtualization var
<zfmf> kolay gelsin ne diyek :D
<varadero> 1 yeni 5 eski server sanallaştırılacak
<varadero> pardon
<varadero> 1 yeni 5 eski storage sanallaştırılacak
<varadero> check republic e data center kurulucak
<zfmf> niye oraya
<varadero> latvia data center sanallaştırmaya geçecek
<zfmf> data center mi kurulcak data centeremi bisiler kurcaniz
<varadero> latvia check arasi disaster recovery yapilicak
<varadero> kurulacak
<zfmf> oh masallah
<varadero> 38 tane ülke nin linux larina destek veriyoruz
<varadero> şirketlerin alt yapilarini bizimkiler vermiiş
<zfmf> nais destek full mu? ne var ne yoksa
<varadero> yazilim bizim yazilimi kullaniyorlar
<varadero> OS a kadar SLA yapıyoruz
<zfmf> hea
<varadero> sla var işte
<varadero> findik kadar sistemleri var yahu :)
<varadero> adamlarin database leri 9 gb felan
<varadero> bakmiyorum bile sorun çıkmadıkça
<zfmf> hehe
<zfmf> 9gb cik .d
<varadero> bizim bir tanesi 9,5 TB diğeri 800 GB a düşürdüler tıraşlayıp
<varadero> totalde 12 TB civari *nix üzerinde çalışan db var
<varadero> iki ssh açık birinde db 9,5 TB diğerinde 9 GB :)
<varadero> nasil görünür sence
<varadero> ?
<zfmf> puaha o nasi oluyo
<zfmf> hea anladim :d muahaha
<zfmf> yuh
<zfmf> sizikinin yaninda ciliz kaldi
<varadero> dbs leri 20 gb 20 gb bölüyoruz biz
<varadero> :D
<varadero> dbf*
<varadero> backup neden okadar uğraştırıyor sanıyorsun :)
<zfmf> yani :D
<zfmf> ömrün backup la geciyo
<zfmf> :D
<zfmf> bi tüttürem
<mete_cetin> slm millet
<peterloorke> ohay mete_cetin
<mete_cetin> peterloorke: askerim peterim loorkeum
<mete_cetin> mamaktayım
<mete_cetin> o_O
<BrozaC> askerlik iyidir
<BrozaC> mamak daha da ii
<BrozaC> hizaya gelirsin
<zfmf> :D
<digitaloktay> ha burda yanlis kanala yazmisim
<masterblaster> neden anlam veremedim diyordum ben de
<digitaloktay> http://gh.de/a509870.html  BrozaC alimmi yoksa bekleyimmi ?
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1) gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland (at gh.de)
<peterloorke> mete_cetin: hayirli tezkereler :3
<Guest69838> s.a
<mozakca> sevgili ubuntu / linux kullanıcıları hiç pencere kenarlarınız arada kayboluyor mu? Bu sorunu çözmek için yaptıklarınız neler?
<wingless> mozakca: kayboluyor
<wingless> inatla geri getiriyorum şimdilik
<wingless> kalıcı çözüm için önümüzdeki update'lere bakıcaz
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-08
<sg|> merhaba burdaki ip adresimizi nasil gizleriz
<sg|> irc de whois de cikan
<sg|> |ping
<|sG> pong
<pajero> selamlar arkadaşlar
<pajero> ubuntu 10.10 da üst tarafda bulunan task bar çubuğunu aşağı aldım sistem çakıldı
<pajero> işlemci %100 çalışıyor hiç bir işlem yapamıyorum
<pajero> varmıdır buna bir çözüm
<Adil> günaydın şuan yurtdışında olan var mı grupta?
<Adil> kimse yok mu?
<BrozaC> slm
<pajero> slm bro
<inan> iyi akşamlar
<inan> konsoldan etc klasörü erişimini değiştirdim şimdi eski haline getirmek istiyorum ama sürekli sudo : /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 440
<inan> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<BrozaC> oeh
<BrozaC> 777 mi yaptin birde
<BrozaC> ?
<inan> malesef
<BrozaC> :) eğlenceliymiş
<inan> başta öyleydi :D
<BrozaC> ubuntu olan birisi ls -la /etc/
<BrozaC> verise düzeltiriz
<BrozaC> unutma 777 asla asla asla asla hmm hatta asla kullanılması gerekmeyen düyanın en gereksiz şeyidir
<BrozaC> anca zarar verir
<inan> peki ls -la /etc/ kim verecek bize
<BrozaC> bende windows var ben bakamam birisi o çıktıyı versin düzeltiriz
<BrozaC> biri verir herhalde
<BrozaC> az sonra gelir birisi
<inan> :)
<inan> ben o zaman ne olur ne olmaz projedosyalarını alayım
<inan> geliyorum :)
<BrozaC> oke
<BrozaC> birde
<BrozaC> sudoers i düzelt hemen
<inan> düzelmiyor malesef
<BrozaC> chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<inan> apache2 yi start etsem bile o iki satır hatayı alıyorum
<inan> süzelmiyor onda da hata veriyor
<BrozaC> ubuntu yu single user modda aç
<BrozaC> düzelir
<inan> tamam
<inan> teşekkğr ederim
<inan> şimdilik iyi akşamlar
<BrozaC> sanada
<Fatih_M> selam
<BrozaC> selam
<gsezen> selam
<gsezen> bir laptop üzerinde windows7 kurulu 20 gb kadar biçimlendirmemiş alan mevcut ubuntu ile yanyana kurulum yapmak istiyorum.
<gsezen> daha önce yanyana kurulum denemedim hiç
<gsezen> krulum esnasında windows 7 için ayrılan disk boyutunu değiştireceğini söylüyor.
<ekolojik> bence de deneme
<ekolojik> eğer laptop usb den başlatılabiliyorsa,
<gsezen> evimde kurulu ama diskim çok birine kuruverdim gittiydi
<gsezen> başlıyor
<gsezen> zaten şu anda da usb den yazıyom
<gsezen> ubuntu ile
<ekolojik> usb diske kurulum yap(aynı hddye kurulum yapat gibi),hem daha hızlı açılır
<gsezen> haklsın
<gsezen> laptop hp ama centrino işlemci var üzerinde windows ile açınca bazen deliriyo alet
<gsezen> ubuntu ile kuş gibi
<ekolojik> win7 galiba çok sistem kaynağı tüketiyormuş,öyle diyorlar
<gsezen> windows vista vardı üzerinde
<gsezen> o öldürüyodu
<gsezen> makineyi
<gsezen> windows 7 ile eski haline geldi
<gsezen> ama
<gsezen> ubuntu gibi değil
<gsezen> malesef
<gsezen> yaw sistem kaynaklarını bitiriyolar
<gsezen> 1.30 gb ramtüketiyo
<gsezen> ortalama boşta iken
<gsezen> ubuntu 284 mb tüketiyo :)
<gsezen> Kendi laptop um olsa direk kurardım ama değil neyse öneri için teşekkür ederim kardeşim.
<heartsmagic> iyi geceler
<ufuk_k> iyi geceler heartsmagic
<heartsmagic> merhaba ufuk_k, cennetlik oldum sanırım :)
<ufuk_k> neden :)
<heartsmagic> göremiyoruz hiç
<ufuk_k> ben de sudoyla toplantı yapıyordum
<ufuk_k> ya aslında foruma daha sık durumu güncellemek için yazmak istiyordum ama
<ufuk_k> çok yakınıyormuş gibi olmasın diye yazmak istemedim nedense
<heartsmagic> arada bir damlasan bile olur, en azından haberimiz olur :)
<heartsmagic> yakınma olmaz o, senin gibi kaç kişi var, geldi gitti
<heartsmagic> hâlâ çok meşgul olanlar var
<ufuk_k> bu önümüzdeki haftadan sonra düzenli damlicam
<heartsmagic> tamamdır, sevindim toplantıya. bölmeyeyim ben
<ufuk_k> biliyorum da işte, hani yoğunluk şu-bu diye sürekli bahsedince öyle giib oluyor
<ufuk_k> bi tek şöyle diyim ben sana, haftada içi 3 gün günde yaklaşık 5 saat yol yapıyorum
<ufuk_k> kimi zaman hafta sonu da
<heartsmagic> tahmin ediyorum zaten, ara ara konuşuyoruz aramızda, hatta çekiştiriyoruz
<heartsmagic> hani hiç haber alamayınca garip oluyor o yüzden
<ufuk_k> işte öyle öyle koptum çok şeyden insan biraz kopuncai tekrar bakmaya da korkuyor yani
<heartsmagic> bilirim, soğuyor çünkü
<sg|> selam herkeze
<sg|> heartsmagic: naber
<heartsmagic> iyiyim sg|, sağ ol. sen nasılsın
<sg|> tesekkur ederim sagol bende iyiyim...
<sg|> o gun hallettim ip isini
<heartsmagic> sevindim
<sg|> senden duymustum o gun bir de Supybot
<sg|> onuda kurdum
<heartsmagic> supy rahattır
<sg|> evet ama restart attim server a geri gelmedi
<heartsmagic> nasıl gelmedi?
<sg|> bakiyorum 1dk
<sg|> geldi
<sg|> bunu startup da calismasi icin bash icinemi yaziyim supybot dos.conf diye ?
<sg|> |ping
<|sg> pong
<heartsmagic> sen bottan mı bahsediyordun?
<heartsmagic> kendiliğinden gelmesi için bir şey ayarlamadım ben, yapılabilir ama dediğin gibi
<sg|> evet evet
<sg|> supybot dan bahsediyorum
<sg|> komutlari neler birde bunun hic dokumani yok ya kendi sayfasida bir garip kapanmis
<heartsmagic> kendiliğinden başlatmak için:
<heartsmagic> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/supybot-botchk.1.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: supybot-botchk - A script to start Supybot if it’s not already running. (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<pajero> 10.10 da üst taraftaki taskbar ı aşağı indirdim cpu %100 vurdu
<pajero> işlem yaptırmıyor bana
<pajero> nasıl düzelteceğiz bunu
<heartsmagic> sg|: http://supybook.fealdia.org/latest/
<heartsmagic> pajero: anlık olarak mı, yoksa sürekli mi böyle?
<pajero> sürekli cpu meşgul
<pajero> alt tarafta bir taskbar var onun üstüne üstteki bindi
<heartsmagic> top ile bak, sonuça görürsün orada sistemin neyi yediğini
<pajero> alet dayanamadı herhalde buna
<pajero> görüyom ama kill edemiyom
<pajero> kill edince farklı pid ile tekrar başlıyor
<pajero> gnome-panel gibi bişey
<heartsmagic> gnome-appearences-properties olan sorun mu bu?
<pajero> tam olarak hatırlıyamadım sistemi açmam lazım
<heartsmagic> forumda sordun mu sen bunu?
<pajero> sormadım
<pajero> sorayımmı
<pajero> formatlamak daha basit gibi geldi bana
<pajero> en iyisi formatlayım
<heartsmagic> basit olabilir de ideal olanı değildir
<BrozaC> formata gerek yok o ayarlarin hepsi home dizininde konsola düş rm -rf ~/*
<BrozaC> de
<BrozaC> bitti
<BrozaC> sadece ayarlari sil istersen
<heartsmagic> BrozaC: emin misin?
<heartsmagic> ayrıca rm tavsiyesi verirken dikkatli ola
<BrozaC> rm -rf /.*
<BrozaC> pardon son satir yanlış oldu pajero
<pajero> :D
<BrozaC> rm -rf ~/.*
<heartsmagic> pajero: gnome ayarlarını temizlemeyi dene önce
<pajero> NASA nın makinası değil
<heartsmagic> rm -rf .gnome* .gconf* .config
<BrozaC> pajero bunu yap tertemiz açılır tüm ayarlar ilk gün
<pajero> hmm
<heartsmagic> pajero: rm -rf ~/* ev dizinineki tüm dosyaları temizler
<pajero> masaüstünde dosya varsa gidermi
<BrozaC> ev dizininde dosya yoktur pajero nun
<BrozaC> gider
<heartsmagic> nasa olmasa bile, sende önemli bilgiler olmasa bile kanalın ortasında verilmez bu komut BrozaC
<heartsmagic> BrozaC: anlamadın galiba
<heartsmagic> mesele burada pajero değil
<heartsmagic> burası genel bir kanal
<pajero> şeye gerek yok tamam
<BrozaC> maaşımı kesersiniz yanlış yardım ediyorum diye
<BrozaC> burasi irc hata da yapabiliriz
<pajero> :D
<BrozaC> yardım mükemmel olmak zorunda deil
<heartsmagic`yok> hmm anlamadın sen yine
<heartsmagic`yok> bunlar olmak zorunda dedim mi?
<heartsmagic`yok> kim mükemmel ki zaten
<heartsmagic`yok> dikkat et diye rica ettim, sen üsteledin
<heartsmagic`yok> gerek yok yani
<pajero> usta bu soruyu sormadım kabul etsek
<heartsmagic`yok> neyse, ben adıma uyarak geçici yokluğa döneyim
<sg|> arkadaslar calisan bir process in pid dosyasini nasil gorebiliriz ?
<sg|> |ping
<digitaloktay> sg|: ps aux
<sg|> aux de dosyasini goremiyoruz pid # gosteriyor
<sg|> pid dosyasi ile pid number ayni seymi ?
<sg|> makinen toplam ram ve cpu kullanimini terminal de ozetliyen
<sg|> log layan bir program varmi ?
<BrozaC> sg| sar loglar
<sg|> sar ne hocam ?
<BrozaC> terminalden makinen toplam ram ve cpu kullanimini terminal de ozetliyen log layan bir program
<sg|> hemen google luyorum tesekkur ederim bakiyim bir
<sg|> [root@s15420730 ~]# sar
<sg|> Cannot open /var/log/sa/sa08: No such file or directory
<sg|> bunun bir conf u varmi direk paketden kurdum ben bir sey sormadi kurdu
<sg|> sar diyincede bulunamadi diyor bu dosyaya
<ufuk_k> htop var
<ufuk_k> sudo apt-get install htop
<BrozaC> bekle
<BrozaC> bakayim
<digitaloktay> top da görür isi
<BrozaC> htop log tutmaz
<BrozaC> top da tutmaz
<ras0ir> sar!
<sg|> peki sar neden calismiyor acaba
<BrozaC> sysstat
<BrozaC> baketini kuracaksin sg|
<sg|> kurdum paketi sorunsuz kurdu
<sg|> yani crontab olurturmam gerekiyormus sanirim log lar icin
<sg|> ama sar diyince
<BrozaC> gerek yok sanirim
<sg|> Cannot open .. diyor
<BrozaC> dpg-configure yapıyordun ubuntuda
<BrozaC> dpkg-reconfigure sysstat
<heartsmagic> sar 1 -A
<heartsmagic> ile dene
<BrozaC>  /etc/init.d/sysstat start
<BrozaC> diyorsun hizmet i başlatıyorsun
<sg|> sar 1 -A denedim
<sg|> uzun bir rapor verdi
<BrozaC> tamam siz devam edin
<BrozaC> merak ediyorum sonucu
<sg|> neye devam ediyim
<sg|> ?
<sg|> anlamadim ki ben
<sg|> sar diyince bir hata verdi
<BrozaC> tarif ediyor heartsmagic devam etsin
<sg|> sar 1 -A diyince uzun bir rapor verdi
<heartsmagic> ben bir şeyi tarif etmedim, sar çalışmıyordu o an, nasıl çalışacağını söyledim
<heartsmagic> gördüğün o şey sarın kendisi zaten
<heartsmagic> BrozaC: bir şey yarıştırmıyoruz burada
<BrozaC> ozaman tarif ederken araya neden giriyorsun
<BrozaC> biz beceremdikmi diyoruz
<heartsmagic> çözüm sunuyorum
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> eksiğimizmi vardı
<BrozaC> ?
<heartsmagic> adam soruyor çalışmıyor diye
<heartsmagic> fark ettin mi bilmem
<BrozaC> öyle çözümmü olur google dan yarım yamalak
<BrozaC> cevap verdik farkettinmi bilmem
<heartsmagic> yo yarım yamalak değil, anlık olarak çözümdür bu
<BrozaC> e devam et bakim
<BrozaC> o verdiğin komuttan ne okuyacak
<BrozaC> merak ettim
<heartsmagic> bir şey okumayacak, isterse anlattığın üzere servis olarak ekleyecek
<heartsmagic> bir de log dosyası olacak haliyle
<BrozaC> bilmediğin şeyi tarif etme edene de karışma
<heartsmagic> kendisi cici cici yazacak oraya
<heartsmagic> peki, buyur sen
<BrozaC> sg| servisi çalıştırdınmı
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> servis calisiyor
<BrozaC> güzel 5 dk bekle
<BrozaC> log larin oluşmasi için
<sg|> 5dk den fazla olmustur
<BrozaC> sonucu konsoldan mi görmek istiyorsun görsel bir arayüzmü istersin
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> arayuz ne arayuzu ?
<sg|> web destekli bir arayuz mu yoksa gui mi ?
<BrozaC> java uygulamalar var
<BrozaC> uzakta bile olsa ssh ile görebilirsin
<BrozaC> yada komut satirindan sen bilirsin
<sg|> simdilik aslinda o kadar ayrintiya gerek yok
<sg|> sadece cpu ram ve diskleri gozetlemek istorum
<sg|> cok ayrintiya da gerek yok
<BrozaC> ok bi sn daha bekle
<BrozaC> sana kolayini göstericem
<BrozaC> sar komut satiri biraz karışık gelebilir sana
<BrozaC> 1 sn
<sg|> zaten sar bayag bi komplikeymis
<sg|> bana daha basit bir cikti yeter
<sg|> hatta log tutmasina da gerek yok
<sg|> ona bi crontab yazarim sagolsun heartsmagic ogretti onuda
<BrozaC> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ksar/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: ksar : a sar grapher | Download ksar : a sar grapher software for free at SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<BrozaC> bu uygulamayi indirip çalıştırırsan grafikleri ekranina alirsin
<BrozaC> oke sen bilrisin
<sg|> himm
<sg|> ama ben bunu sunucuya kuruyorum
<BrozaC> sunucuya sar i kurdun ya
<sg|> bu ekran iiymis bayag
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> local ine de bunu kuracaksın
<sg|> deniyim hemen
<BrozaC> ssh la bağlanıp alacak verileri ekranına dökecek sen isteyince
<BrozaC> kurmican bile tıklayınca çalışır
<BrozaC> geriye dönük rapor da alirsin böylece
<sg|> supermis
<BrozaC> sunucuda da cpu ram tüketmemiş olursun
<sg|> evet evet supermis
<sg|> BrozaC: bu uzaktan almiyormu ssh ile baglanip
<sg|> ?
<BrozaC> evet
<BrozaC> köşede data diye bir yer var
<BrozaC> ordan ssh i seç
<sg|> actim baglandim
<sg|> tablolar bos su an icin
<sg|> o  beklemem mi gerek demek
<BrozaC> ok daha log lamamış olabilir
<BrozaC> bu ara
<BrozaC> suncuda
<BrozaC> echo $LANG
<BrozaC> çıktısı nedir
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> utf 8
<sg|> english sunucu
<BrozaC> ingilizcemi ?
<sg|> evet
<BrozaC> ok sorun olmamalı ozaman sysstat configure edip enable ettiysen , servis de başladıysa
<BrozaC> gelir 5-10 dk sonra veriler
<sg|> ok
<BrozaC> kahve alim bende
<sg|> afiyet olsun
<sg|> simdi bir sey sorucam
<sg|> bulundugum bolgeden bazi sunuculara ulasmam yasak
<sg|> turkiyede bazi sunucularin yasak olmasi gibi
<sg|> bende bunu cozmek icin baska bir makineye ssh tunnel ile baglaniyorum bir portla
<sg|> ssh -f -D 8081 root@ip -N
<sg|> seklinde
<sg|> daha sonra firefox da proxy de socks 5 proxy olarak localhost girip ip yi girip istedigim siteye erisim sagliyorum
<sg|> ama her seferinde bunu yapmakdan ve ssh icin sifre girmekten sikildim
<ras0ir> ssh key uret
<ras0ir> urettigin keyi karsiya at
<BrozaC> ilerdeli makinanin işletim sistemi ne
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> bunun kolay yontemi olarak o sunucuya bir socks proxy kursam
<sg|> makineye sabitr bir yerden baglanmiyorum
<sg|> o yuzden ssh sikinti oluyor
<sg|> sunucu ubuntu
<BrozaC> bağlanan client nedir ?
<BrozaC> odamı ubuntu
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> bazen
<sg|> mac bazen windows
<BrozaC> hmm
<sg|> windows dada putty kullaniorum ssh tunnel icin
<sg|> ama oda zahmetli her seferinde
<BrozaC> firewall arkasindamisin ? internet çıkışını kısıtlıyorlarmı
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> olay su
<sg|> turkiyedeki bir servisi ttnet in tivibu servisini
<sg|> yurt disindan kullanman yasal degil
<sg|> bende turkiye uzerinde bulunan bir sunucuya tunnel yapip
<sg|> giriyorum
<sg|> ama tunnel yapmadan socks proxy felan kursam
<sg|> nasil olur sikinti olurmu ?
<BrozaC> poptop server kur ppptp ile bağlan en acısız sancısız o olur
<sg|> veya baska bir cozum varmi
<BrozaC> daha acisizi gre tunnel olur ama internet e okuldan fln bağlanıyorsan
<BrozaC> bilemem izin verirlermi fw dan
<sg|> yok hayir
<sg|> internetim adsl
<BrozaC> pptp kullan poptop server kur
<BrozaC> en basiti o olur senin için server i bir kere kurduktan sonra
<sg|> nedir pptp olayi
<BrozaC> her os kolayca bağlanır
<BrozaC> vpn
<sg|> himm
<BrozaC> ppptp bağlantı kuruyorsun net e ordan çıkıyorsun artık
<sg|> baglantiyi client dan nasil saglicam ?
<BrozaC> hiç bir proğrama da ayar yapmana gerek yok
<sg|> himm bgalanti kurdurucam
<BrozaC> ubuntu da net e bağlandığın yerde
<BrozaC> vpn die bişi var
<BrozaC> sağ üst köşedeki şey
<sg|> anlamadim
<sg|> ubuntu sunucu
<BrozaC> orda var seçenek çok basit
<BrozaC> windows da yeni bağlantı yap iş yeri vpn i seç
<BrozaC> mac yine ethernet bağlantısı ayarlarında yeni bağlantı
<BrozaC> sunucuya poptop server kurucaksin
<sg|> ama o zaman butun baglantim o sunucu uzerinden gelmiyecekmi ?
<sg|> bu sefer mesela firefox da
<BrozaC> aynen öyle olacak
<sg|> turkiye de olurken
<sg|> safari de yur disinda olmam gerekicek
<sg|> tunnel in azantaji o tek port dan yapiyorsun
<BrozaC> proxy kur ozaman :)
<sg|> iste proxy kursam yeterli olurmu acaba
<BrozaC> vpn de biraz kafan karışır şimdi
<BrozaC> onda da yaparsın yoksa
<BrozaC> yeterli olur
<BrozaC> vpn yaptığın yerde şu network e giderken bunu kullandiyorsun
<BrozaC> türkiye ye gitmedikçe neyi kullanırsan kullan ordan gitmiyorsun
<sg|> himm
<sg|> vpn in baska ne avantajlari var ?
<BrozaC> şifreli
<sg|> cok iiymis eger oyle bir network kisitlmasida varsa
<BrozaC> ne yaptığını kimse göremez
<BrozaC> ubuntu da görsel ayarlardan yapabiliyorsun
<BrozaC> ağ geçidi olarak kullan gibi bişi var
<BrozaC> o check i kaldiricaksin
<BrozaC> tivibu nun olduğu network ü route a ekliceksin bitti
<sg|> himm o zaman mutlaka onun bir confuda vardir
<sg|> tamam yapalim kuralim o server i
<sg|> neydi serverin adi
<BrozaC> localde ayarlicaksin bunlari ama
<BrozaC> poptop
<BrozaC> en güvenlisi değil bu
<BrozaC> ama en basiti
<BrozaC> en kolayı
<sg|> ok
<ras0ir> sunucun vps mi
<BrozaC> vps se ras0ir daha ii bilir :)
<BrozaC> bu ara sar grafikleri gelmiş olmalı
<sg|> gelmis evet
<sg|> tesekkur ederim
<sg|> bu pptp yi kurdum
<sg|> apt-get install pptpd
<sg|> su anda calisiyor
<sg|> nedir bunun conf olayi acaba
<ras0ir> sg|: sunucun sanal mi fiziksel mi
<sg|> sanal bir vps
<sg|> sadece bu amacla alinmis
<ras0ir> openvz mi xen mi
<sg|> natro dan aldim
<sg|> nasil ogrenirim onu
<ras0ir> uname -a verebilcen mi
<ras0ir> lsmod ciktisi bir de
<sg|> Linux vs02-102 2.6.17-11-server #1 SMP Fri Oct 27 12:19:26 CEST 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<sg|> http://pastebin.com/LjaWnYcV lsmod
<ubuntu-tr> Title: root@vs02-102:~# lsmod Module Si (at pastebin.com)
<sg|> http://www.natro.com/DedicatedServers/virtual_servers_linux.asp
<sg|> burda ozellikleride
<ras0ir> vserver kullaniyormus
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Aylýk 26,95$ NATRO VPS SUNUCULAR (at www.natro.com)
<ras0ir> ogrendim simdi
<sg|> tmm
<ras0ir> neyse guvenli vpn icin, openvpn'e bak
<sg|> hemen bakiyorum
<ras0ir> gerci senin istedigini karsilayan ya ssh ile socks proxy
<ras0ir> ya da sunucuna squid vs. kurman
<sg|> squid yaparmi direk tek portdan butun baglantiyi
<sg|> ssh socks gibi
<ras0ir> ayarlarsan yapar
<sg|> en kolayi o gibi bu openvpn fazla gibi bu is icin
<sg|> ben duzgunb ir squid conf bulmaliyim
<sg|> hic elinde duzgun bir conf olan varmi
<ras0ir> google'da duzinelerce :)
<sg|> hic birisi calismiyor varya :)
<sg|> dur dur acee etmiyim
<sg|> bir kurum ilk once
<BrozaC> poptop en kolayi
<ras0ir> ssh'a parolasiz giris yontemleri var
<ras0ir> bence onu arastir
<sg|> var da onlar benim isime gelmiyor
<sg|> poptop calisiyor su an BrozaC kurdum
<sg|> ne yapmaliyim nedir conflari
 * emrebey slaps sg| around a bit with a large fishbot
<sg|> tokat mi yedik simdide
<sg|> ehe
<BrozaC> conf bende hazi yok
<BrozaC> uzun zamandir kullanmadim onu
<BrozaC> ama nette haziri da var
<BrozaC> az bişi okusan olur
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-09
<sg|> bir service si sistem baslangicinda baslantmak icin ne yapmaliyim
<sg|> samba mesela
<sg|> tamamdir
<sg|> buldum
<sg|> BrozaC pptpd kurdum calistirdim confundan user i ekledim
<sg|> ama bir turlu baglanamiyorum neden olabilir
<sg|> ben mac kullaniyorum cok ayar var
<sg|> acaba birisine server user pass versem deneyebilirmi
<sg|> sanirim sorunu buldum
<sg|> BrozaC simdi bu pptpd yi ben vps e kurdum
<sg|> remoteip localip kisminda sikinti cikiyor
<sg|> baglanan clientlere veremiyor sanirim ip
<sg|> sunucuda 2 adet ip var
<sg|> end of connection ipler ne olmali ?
<sg|> ikiside olmuyor
<sg|> yardimci olabilicek varmi ?
<sg|> heartsmagic ?
<heartsmagic> efendim
<sg|> hocam simdi pptpd kurdum
<sg|> calisiyor su an
<sg|> processlerde goruyorum
<sg|> hatta sirf kolay olsun diye webmin kurdum uzerinede
<sg|> modules ini kurdum
<sg|> hepsi calisiyor
<sg|> user ekledim felan ama baglanti kuramiyorum
<sg|> bekliyor bekliyor baglannmiyor
<heartsmagic> çok yabancı olduğum bir konu
<sg|> himm anladim hocam
<sg|> eyw tesk yinede
<heartsmagic> iyi geceler
<sg|> iyi geceler
<selcuk> BrozaC oradamisn
<selcuk> arkadaslar srverda vpn e baglandigimi goruyorum
<selcuk> ama client halen baglaniyor diyor ve oyle kaliyor
<Guest80261> selam
<Guest80261> bir sorm olucak tı
<Guest80261> kimse var mı?
<Guest80261> hu hu
<sg|> selam herkeze
<change> selam
<change> birşey soracaktım
<wingless> ahmettt: sorabilir miyim diye sorma, sorup bekle
<ahmettt> eiskaltDC++ yükledim. hublara bağlanıyorum. ama kullanıcıla bağlanamıyorum. limitiz olanlara dahil
<ahmettt> brows files diyorum aşada o çıkıyo ama dosyaları taramıyo öylece bekliyor
<ahmettt> statusta connekting yazıyor ama ilerlemiyor
<wingless> valla sadece alternatif önerebilirim şu an
<wingless> linuxdcpp var, dene istersen
<ahmettt> paylaşmak istediğim dosyları nerden belirlicem
<ahmettt> ben paylaşmadım diye olabilir mi?
<sg|> nedir bu eiskaltDC++ olayi ahmettt?
<sg|> ne ise yarar
<ahmettt> kullanıcılara bağlanamıyorum
<ahmettt> dosya paylaşım
<wingless> DC++ clientı
<ahmettt> dc++ gibi
<wingless> bilemiyorum, linuxdcpp gayet güzel çalışıyordu bende
<ahmettt> birde onu deniyeyim teşekürler
<sg|> ahmettt: ben analamam hic kurmadim bilmiyorum ama
<sg|> ahmettt connecting diip duruyosa client
<sg|> server kisminda firewall felan varmi
<sg|> ona bir baksaydin
<ahmettt> ubuntu kurulumundan sonra herhangibi ayatını değiştimedim
<ahmettt> huplara bağlanıyo
<ahmettt> kullanıcıları tıklayınca connectinh yazıp kalıyo
<ahmettt> limitli kullanıcılara bağlanmak isteyince alt limit var diye uyarıyor
<sg|> wingless bu dc++ in samba dan farki nedir
<wingless> DC++ farklı bir protokol
<wingless> hub var, herkes oraya bağlanıyor
<sg|> peki fonksiyon olarak
<wingless> dosyalar indexleniyor
<sg|> hub var derken ?
<sg|> sunucuya kurdugun zaman serveri
<sg|> dosyalar sunucuda tutulmuyormu ?
<wingless> hayır
<sg|> himm nasil oluyor anlatirmisin
<sg|> ogrenmis olurum bende
<wingless> clientlar dosyaları indexleyip sunucuya indexi gönderiyor
<sg|> himm dosyalar clientlar da
<wingless> arama yapacağın zaman sunucu indexler içinde arayıp kimlerde var onu sana geri gönderiyor
<wingless> sen de adama bağlanıp çekiyorsun
<sg|> himm
<wingless> limewire falan gibi
<sg|> anladim
<sg|> dosyayi cekerken bilgine sen o dosyayi farkli userlardan alarak cekebiliyorsun
<sg|> olemi
<sg|> ares limewire felan gibi torrent gibi
<wingless> evet ama aynı dosyayı birden fazla kişiden çekebiliyor musun bilmiyorum
<sg|> himm tamam
<sg|> arkadaslar hic domain park eden varmi
<sg|> sedo parking kulanan
<sg|> Error: Missing Dependency: libdns.so.22()(64bit) is needed by package eggdrop-1.6.17-1.el5.rf.x86_64
<sg|> hangi paketi kurmaliyim
<sg|> bind-libs ve bind-utils kurulu
<wingless> libdns22 eski galiba
<wingless> repoda eggdrop yok mu
<sg|> repodan kruyorum
<sg|> bu hatayi aliyorum
<sg|> libdns 64 bit lazim diyor
<sg|> lindns in bulundugu paket ismi ne
<wingless> libdns66 bendeki
<sg|> No package libdns66 available.
<wingless> 10.10 mu
<sg|> aslinda ubuntu degil
<sg|> ?)
<sg|> :)
<wingless> debian?
<sg|> centos
<wingless> hmm
<wingless> bilemiyorum o zaman
<sg|> !google how to install squid on ubuntu
<Lamest> SquidGuard - Community Ubuntu Documentat @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard | How to Setup Transparent Squid Proxy Ser @ http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-transparent-squid-proxy-server-in-ubuntu.html | Install and Configure Squid + Hamachi Pr @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201341 | How To Install Squid in Ubuntu Linux | e @ http://e-healthexpert.org/node/431
<ubuntu-tr> sg|: Squid - Proxy Server: <https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/squid.html>; SquidGuard - Community Ubuntu Documentation: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard>; How to Setup Transparent Squid Proxy Server in Ubuntu | Ubuntu Geek: <http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-transparent-squid-proxy-server-in-ubuntu.html>; Installing Squid Proxy using Webmin on Ubuntu Server 8.04.1 (2 more messages)
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Install and Configure Squid + Hamachi Proxy - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<BrozaC> squid kurunca any allow yapma
<sg|> BrozaC: heh dun gece walla cok bekledim arkandan
<sg|> :)
<BrozaC> neden
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> himm ne kuruyordum dun
<sg|> pptpd de sunucuya client baglanirken oyle baglaniyor diyor kaliyor
<sg|> ama server kisminda baglanti kuruldugu gozukuyordu
<BrozaC> bağlanmıyormuş demekki
<sg|> peki neden olabilir nasil ogrenirim ?
<BrozaC> config yanlış olduğundan
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> başka hiç bir sebebi olamaz
<BrozaC> ama dediğim gibi ben yıllardır kurmadım onu kullanmıyorum artık
<BrozaC> ezbere de bilemem hazir config de yok bende
<Fatih_M> heheh
<Fatih_M> BrozaC, özgür nerede
<Fatih_M> anlatsın arkadaşa
<Fatih_M> 1. ağızdan nasıl yapılır :)
<sg|> BrozaC: zaten bu pptpd icin cok bir dokumanda yok nedense eski sanirim
<sg|> en guzeli gene ssh tunnel de kalmak sanirim
<sg|> squid kurdum ama o http proxy olarak calidiyor sorun yok
<sg|> ama socks proxy olmak zorunda
<sg|> http proxy oldugu zaten anonymous olmuyor sanirim vps izin vermiyor
<sg|> squid icin conf aninymous fakat transparet kaliyor hep
<BrozaC> oda conf dan kesin
<BrozaC> http_access deny all
<BrozaC> gibi bir satir var orda
<BrozaC> allow yapıcaksın
<sg|> anlatamadim sanirim
<sg|> squid http proxy olarak calisiyor zaen
<BrozaC> ee
<sg|> ama ttnet didigturk
<sg|> bunlar icin socks olmasi lazim
<sg|> http proxy ise yaramiyor
<BrozaC> ne alaka ?
<sg|> arkasindaki ip yi gorebiliyorsun
<BrozaC> he anladim
<BrozaC> ozaman iki yol
<BrozaC> ssh tunnel veya vpn
<sg|> ssh tunnel iyi ama baglanmasi zahmetli diye istemiyordum her yerden tunnel acmak istemiyorum diye
<sg|> vpn i dun pptpd ile denedim beceremedim
<BrozaC> en kolayı o daha kolayıda yokki
<sg|> eger baska bir vpn tavsiyen varsa soyelrsen denerim
<BrozaC> bir sürü vpn türü varda pptp olmazsa diğerleri daha zor
<sg|> sirf pptp kurulumu kolay olsun diye webmin kurdum
<sg|> onada pptpd module sini kurdum
<sg|> istersen veriyim bir bak
<BrozaC> yok bakmim
<BrozaC> shell den ayarlican
<BrozaC> ufak bir config i var poptop un
<BrozaC> sitesinde de örneği bile var
<sg|> cok basit bir program evet
<sg|> confuda cok ufak
<sg|> ama iste sikintili
<BrozaC> sıkıntılı deil yahu
<sg|> neyse ben ssh tunnel e devam
<BrozaC> herkez kullanıyor kaç yılın sunucusu o
<BrozaC> ben 2001 demi ne kullanıyordum onu
<BrozaC> sorunumu kalır
<BrozaC> ozaman bile sorunsuzdu
<sg|> bir program eger conf ayarlarini saglam vermiyorsa
<sg|> sikintili
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> squid conf un başına ökkeş yaz
<BrozaC> oda hata verir demekki sıkıntılı
<BrozaC> :)
<sg|> squid kadar keske  herkez ayrintili conf verse
<sg|> tas gibi
<sg|> calisiyor
<BrozaC> squid in ayarı çok zordur
<BrozaC> poptop gibi basit değil
<BrozaC> ama sırf çalışsın dersen evet kolaydır
<sg|>  ama dokuman cok fazla squid de
<sg|> su an 2 sunucuda 2 adet calisiyor
<sg|> sinirlendim :)
<sg|> ama bu dandik pptpd yapamadimya deliricem :)
<sg|> neyse
<BrozaC> http://poptop.sourceforge.net/dox/howto1.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: PoPToP HOWTO/FAQ (at poptop.sourceforge.net)
<BrozaC> poptop un tarifi bukadar yahu
<BrozaC> çok basit bişi o
<sg|> vserver olmasi ile sikintisi olabilirmir
<BrozaC> cik olamaz
<sg|> him ben su iste
<sg|> remote ip olayinda takildim iste simdi hatirladim
<sg|> makinede 2 adet ip var
<sg|> birisini remote yaptim
<BrozaC> http://inebium.com/post/vpn-linux-pptp-windows-client
<sg|> pardon
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Create a VPN on Linux with Poptop (at inebium.com)
<sg|> birisini local yaptim
<BrozaC> al bak cillop gibi conf una kadar yapmış adam
<BrozaC> e o poptop un suçu deilki :) sen network bilmiyorsun
<BrozaC> bağlanan kişiye ip 10.1.1.1 gibi ip vericen
<BrozaC> sonra iptables la masquarede yapıcan
<sg|> evet orda takildim simdi hatirladim
<sg|> dogruu
<sg|> network biliyorum
<BrozaC> yeterince bilmiyorsun demekki
<BrozaC> evden bağlanıcak kadar biliyorsun
<sg|> yahu adama ip vericem local
<sg|> gateway nerde
<sg|> bu kendoi basina gateway de oluyormu
<BrozaC> ben sorim sana nerde ?
<BrozaC> sen şimdi evden uzak server e bağlandın
<sg|> bilmiyorum ki
<BrozaC> ppp yaptın
<BrozaC> amacın ne senin bunu yaparken
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> gateway sunucuda
<BrozaC> bak çözdün bile
<BrozaC> :)
<sg|> ama demek istedigim
<sg|> sunucuyu gateway olarak kullanmak icin o zaman baska bir program felan kurmak gerekmezmi
<BrozaC> iptables masquarede
<sg|> haaa simdi oldu
<BrozaC> oda son verdiğim linkte anlatılıyor
<sg|> bu ne ya ne kadr sacma
<BrozaC> ne saçma
<sg|> bir is yapicam nerelere geldim
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> yani sacma olan tv kanallarini izlicem
<sg|> pptpd server kuruyorum
<BrozaC> sunucuyu son kullanici kurmadiği için
<BrozaC> ayarlarida onları düşünülerek yapılmaz
<BrozaC> sana zor gelio alışık olmadığından
<BrozaC> ras0ir e vpn dedim 15 dk da kurdu çalıştırdı
<sg|> vpn ilk deneyisim b evet
<sg|> zor gelmiyor hosuma da gidiyor aslidna ugrasmasi sirf bunalri karistirmak icin server aldim
<BrozaC> vpn çok standart bir iştir
<BrozaC> nick e vpn nedir diye anlattım
<BrozaC> proğram bile söylemedim
<BrozaC> adam az değilde şirket vpn inden komplex ini kurucaktı
<sg|> himm illa kurdurucan bana bu vpn i sen anlasildi :)
<BrozaC> zor bişi deilki
<BrozaC> 10 dk lik iş
<BrozaC> sen bilmediğinden zor geliyor
<sg|> bilmiyorumki zor geliyor bana, okuyorumda
<sg|> cabaliyorumda oturup sirf baksam tamam dicem
<BrozaC> 3-5 tane sunucu kurduktan
<BrozaC> sonra kolay gelir herşey
<BrozaC> ben artik çoğu zaman howto bile bakmıyorum hiç görmediğim sunucuyu şak die kuruyorum
<BrozaC> temel hep aynı
<sg|> evet bildigin zaman oyle o sekilde bende sunucu kuruyorum ama vpn deil
<sg|> vpn e dalmam lazim demekki ogrenmem lazim
<BrozaC> vpn de bir sunucu
<BrozaC> sunucu dediğin apache den ibaret deildir
<sg|> biliyorum
<sg|> biliyorum
<sg|> ben genelde
<sg|> apache php ftp openssh
<BrozaC> benim kurmadığım sunucu yok
<sg|> ne guzel
<BrozaC> apache çok nadir kuruyorum geçen bir tane kurdum
<sg|> benim cok var
<BrozaC> herhalde son 4-5 senedir iki oldu
<BrozaC> kaç sunucun var
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> 2 adet dedicated makinem var
<sg|> 1 adet vps im var
<BrozaC> iyiymiş
<sg|> toplamda hepsinde 10 dan fazla sunucu calisiyor
<sg|> ama hepsi populer sunucular
<BrozaC> hardware olarak sormuştum ben
<sg|> apache ftp vs vs gibi
<sg|> hardware olarak neyi sordun anlamadim
<BrozaC> kaç tane sunucu die onu sordum
<BrozaC> 2 dedicated 1 vps yani
<sg|> 2 dedicated 1 vps
<sg|> evet
<sg|> dedicated birisi windows
<sg|> digeri su an centos5
<BrozaC> windows da iyi bilirim ben
<sg|> widnows u ogrenmek icin aldim bende
<BrozaC> kanalda benden iyisi yoktur diğer kanallarda da yoktur o derece
<BrozaC> kjhsdhds
<sg|> BrozaC bravo
<sg|> :)
<BrozaC> ee okadar emek verdik kolay deil windows öğrenmek
<sg|> dogrudur windows sevemedim ben sunucu olarak ne artilari var goremedim bile
<sg|> sence ne artilari var
<sg|> varmi ?
<BrozaC> ne iş yapıcana bakar
<sg|> ben su yuzden aldim
<BrozaC> size bir artisi olduğunu sanmıyorum
<sg|> uzerine sanal makineler kurup
<sg|> sanal makineler kurup hepsine hepsinde birer process calistirmak istedim
<sg|> bir server a clone yapicaktim
<BrozaC> e linux ta da yaparsın onu
<sg|> client icin linux destegi yok
<sg|> o yuzden windows kullanmak zorunda kaldim
<sg|> ama windows da sanal kuruyorum
<sg|> fakt bir turlu client lar sunucuya giremiyor
<sg|> sonra mantik hatasi oldugunu dusundum biraktim o isi
<sg|> hatta sizi yakalamisken soruyum
<BrozaC> windows firewall a girip içerdeki local sunucuna fwd edicen
<sg|> sunucuya vmware kurdum onda 5 adet sanal kurdum
<BrozaC> gene network bilmediğinden yapamamışsın
<sg|> her birinin icinde ip degistiren programlar varya
<sg|> open vpn gibi
<BrozaC> bak
<sg|> onlarla baglanti kurup farkli iplerle program calistiricaktim
<BrozaC> şimdi anlatim
<sg|> beceremedim
<BrozaC> senin adsl bağlantın varmı
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> su an evet
<BrozaC> içerdeki
<BrozaC> pc ne apache kurdun diyelim
<BrozaC> ok ?
<sg|> k
<BrozaC> sen hiç bişi yapmadan ben burdan senin adsl modemin ip sini yazsam
<BrozaC> apache ni görürmüyüm
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> tabikide hayir
<BrozaC> vmware deki makinaların ip leri gerçek ip mi
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> bilmem hepsine ayni ipyimi dagitiyor nedir olay ama zannetmiyorum gercek ip olacagini
<sg|> cunku sunucuda 1 ip var
<sg|> :)
<BrozaC> onlarda aynı
<BrozaC> adsl arkasında gibi
<BrozaC> 10.x.x.x diye ip alir
<BrozaC> windows da adsl modem gibi dağıtır ip yi
<BrozaC> sen de aynı adsl modem gibi fwd etmezsen o sunuculara ulaşamazsın
<sg|> anladimmm
<BrozaC> aynı şey
<sg|> peki onlarin hepsine ben sanal ipler veriyorumya
<sg|> benim networkum icinde tabi
<sg|> 10.x.x.x gibi
<BrozaC> ee
<sg|> onlar disariya baglanti kurarken makinen tek ip si var o ip uzeridnen baglanti kuruyor dimi
<BrozaC> aynen öyle
<BrozaC> çünkü windows da tek ip var
<sg|> tamam anladim
<BrozaC> bu windows la alakalı deil gerçi
<sg|> simdi su freevpn ler varya
<BrozaC> ne kullanırsan kullan aynı
<sg|> ben hepsine freevpn kurup hepsinin ipsini farkli yapmak istiyorum desem olurmu
<BrozaC> network un temeli böyle
<sg|> yoksa hepsine ipmi almaliyim
<BrozaC> hepsine ip almalısın
<BrozaC> yada bir yerden bulduğun ipleri onlara yönlendirmelisin
<BrozaC> olmayan bir şeyi dağıtamazsın
<BrozaC> buda matematiğin temeli :)
<BrozaC> 1 tane kalemi 5 öğrenciye her birine 1 er tane dağıtamazsın
<sg|> :)
<sg|> windows da 1 adet ip var 5 adet sanal sunucu var diyelim
<sg|> sanal sunuculara freevpn kursam
<sg|> o zaman da olmazmi ?
<BrozaC> freevpn dediğin ne ki senin
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> senin onuda anladığını sanmıyorum
<sg|> 1dk
<sg|> !google freevpn
<ubuntu-tr> sg|: Free VPN by WSC: <http://thefreevpn.com/>; Top 10 Free VPN Services - Best Free VPN, Free OpenVPN Server ...: <http://techpp.com/2009/07/09/top-5-free-vpn-clients/>; Free VPN - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET ...: <http://download.cnet.com/Free-VPN/3000-2092_4-10968564.html>; Download Free Free VPN, Free VPN 3.21 Download: <http://www.brothersoft.com/free- (1 more message)
<Lamest> Free VPN by WSC @ http://thefreevpn.com/ | Download Free Free VPN, Free VPN 3.21 Do @ http://www.brothersoft.com/free-vpn-283525.html | 5+ Free VPN Services @ http://www.techfreakstuff.com/2010/09/free-vpn-services-servers-softwares-clients.html | Free VPN - Free software downloads and s @ http://download.cnet.com/Free-VPN/3000-2092_4-10968564.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Free VPN - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com (at download.cnet.com)
<sg|> ilk link
<sg|> bedava vpn iste
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> apache web server i deilmi
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> free bir web server i ?
<sg|> web server degil
<sg|> ucretsiz vpn baglantisi veriyolar sana
<sg|> sende ip degistirmis oluyorsun iste
<BrozaC> öyle deil o
<BrozaC> gene adsl gibi düşün
<sg|> himm onuda anlatirsan cok mutlu olurum
<sg|> ok
<BrozaC> adamlar 1 ip sini herkeze paylaştırıyor
<BrozaC> ama sen herkezin ip sini aynı görüyorsun
<sg|> tamam olur
<BrozaC> arkasına adam izin vermeden nasıl ulaşıcan
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> adsl modem gibi adam senin server e yönlendirme tanımlıcak
<BrozaC> bir ip den çıkmak başka gelmek başka
<BrozaC> evde yaşıyorsun bunu işte
<BrozaC> evdeki herkez aynı ipden çıkıyor
<BrozaC> ama o ip ye gelenler herkeze ulaşamıyor
<sg|> tamam olur zaten sanal sunucularda server yok client program caliscak
<sg|> farzet mirc calisicak
<BrozaC> ozaman sorun  yok
<sg|> hepsine farkli vpn kurucan ayni firmadan degil
<sg|> o zaman hepsinin ipleri farkli olmasi lazim dimi
<BrozaC> hepsi farkli ipden çıkar ozaman
<BrozaC> bunun sana ne faydası olur bilmem ama
<BrozaC> evet çıkarlar
<sg|> faydasi su
<sg|> clone olmaktan cikiyolar
<sg|> ip almaktan da kurtuluyorum
<BrozaC> bu server de clone lar okadar dert değil
<sg|> bunu birisi benden rica etti onlarin kullandigi server da sorun mus
<sg|> zaten sunucuda ircd degil de ben ornek verdim
<BrozaC> olur öyle
<sg|> iste ben sanal sunuculari kurdum sikinti yok
<sg|> ama o sunuculardan baglanti saglamiyorum
<sg|> onuda firewall la mi ilgisi vardir
<BrozaC> evet
<sg|> disariya
<sg|> nasil yapabilirim onu ?
<BrozaC> nat seçicen vmware ayarlarından
<BrozaC> ozaman sorun kalmaz
<BrozaC> local only seçmişsin
<sg|> himmm hemen bakiyorum
<sg|> tekrar baglanmayi deniyorum
<sg|> bu arada windows da bu is icin oracle vmware
<sg|> kullaniyorum dogru tercihmidir ?
<BrozaC> vmware oracle deilki :) vbox oracle
<BrozaC> hepsi aynı senin için
<sg|> ups vmware degil evet
<sg|> oracle VM virtualbox
<BrozaC> özel bir iş yapmıyorsun basit işler
<BrozaC> ne kullanırsan kullan
<BrozaC> en rahat olduğunu seç
<sg|> ok
<BrozaC> virtual box da nat i seç
<BrozaC> çalışırken yaparsan makina nin ipsini yenilemen yeterli
<BrozaC> restart istemez
<sg|> okki deniyorum
<BrozaC> komut satırı aç
<BrozaC> ipconfig /renew
<sg|> su an sanal makineyi kuruyor silmisim sunuculari bir tane yukluyum hemen denicem
<sg|> zaten windows a sanal windows kurmak da olum cok zaman aliyor
<BrozaC> kurma sende
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> local de kur windows u export et
<BrozaC> server e yükle import et
<sg|> himmm o nasil oluyor
<sg|> ben her seferinde img den yeniden kurulum yapiyorum
<sg|> sanal sunucuya
<BrozaC> vbox da ykarda sol da görürsün export import
<sg|> gordum
<BrozaC> export ediyorsun istediğin makinada import diyorsun
<BrozaC> çalışıyor
<BrozaC> okadar
<BrozaC> yeniden kurmazsin hiç
<sg|> ama ilk once kurdugum 0 makinede export ediyim dimi
<BrozaC> bende 1 tane 0 kurulmuş sadece update leri yapılmış
<BrozaC> image ler var
<BrozaC> ne gerekirse import edip hullanıyorum hemen
<sg|> himm bende oyle yapim o zaman super vakit korur
<sg|> BrozaC supersin :\0
<BrozaC> biliyom
<BrozaC> asddsd
<sg|> :) lol simdi kurulumu bitsin bir tanesinin hatta gerekli programida kurup oyle export edim
<BrozaC> istediğin kadar çoğaltırsın öyle
<BrozaC> tabi linux olsa daha ii olurdu
<sg|> evet linux olsa cok daha iyi ama iste client programlar linux icin yok
<BrozaC> ben olsam linux dedicated alirdim
<BrozaC> kvm ile sanal kurup içine windows lar kurardım
<sg|> himm aslinda linux dedicated de var
<sg|> centos5 olan
<BrozaC> 10 tane windows xp yi 512 mb ram le boot ediyorum ben öyle
<BrozaC> centos olmaz
<BrozaC> centos 6 çıkmadı daha
<BrozaC> ubuntu server olacak 10.04 veya sonrası
<sg|> kurarim kolay
<BrozaC> 10 tane windows xp masa üstümde açıyorum hepsinde 3 er tane java client açık
<BrozaC> 512 mb ram 10 unun toplamı
<sg|> himm ubuntuda sb panel yok ama
<sg|> kuramam ubuntu
<BrozaC> sb panel ne
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> parallels sb panel
<BrozaC> one yahu
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> !google parallels sb panel
<Lamest> KB Parallels: SB module does not work. I @ http://kb.parallels.com/2236 | Index of /plesk/PPSMBE/10.2.0/Doc/zh-CN/ @ http://80.84.224.247/plesk/PPSMBE/10.2.0/Doc/zh-CN/online/parallels-sb-panel-pci-compliance-guide/ | Parallels Small Business Panel 10.2: Ins @ ftp://download1.sw-soft.com/PPSMBE/10.2.0/Doc/ru-RU/online/parallels-sb-panel-installation-upgrade-guide/index.htm | 1&1 Hosting @
<ubuntu-tr> sg|: Parallels Small Business Panel- What's New: <http://www.parallels.com/products/small-business-panel/whatsnew/>; Release Notes for Parallels Small Business Panel 10.2.0 for ...: <http://download1.parallels.com/PPSMBE/10.2.0/release-notes/parallels-sb-panel-10.2.0-for-win.html>; SB control panel cannot be accessed over the internet ...: (2 more messages)
<sg|> :)
<Lamest> http://order.1and1.com/xml/order/ServerPremiumHexaCoreXXL
<sg|> panel
<BrozaC> mac için  olan paralels deil dimi bu
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> paneller i bilmem ben
<sg|> degil
<BrozaC> hosting cilerin işi onlar
<BrozaC> ben hiç o işlerle uğraşmadım
<sg|> senin isin nedir ? network ?
<BrozaC> network + system admin
<sg|> ubuntu mu ?
<BrozaC> sunuculara ve network sistemlerine bakıyorum
<BrozaC> hepsinden var
<sg|> himm
<sg|> redhat network admin burda
<sg|> cok iyi magas aliyor
<sg|> :)
<BrozaC> bilemem alir herhalde
<sg|> aylik 7000tl civari
<sg|> evet
<BrozaC> hangi ülkede
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> ama hep redhat network admin ariyolar
<sg|> ingiltere
<sg|> hic ubuntu duymadim
<BrozaC> ingiltere de çok iyi adminler var
<BrozaC> o adama sirf redhat biliyor die o maaşı vermezler
<BrozaC> başka şeyleri de vardr kesin
<sg|> mutlaka zaten hepsi uzman diye geciyor
<sg|> bende ogrenciyim 2. sinif internet muhendisliginde
<sg|> :)
<BrozaC> redhat sunucu çok basit zaten
<BrozaC> bişiyi yok
<sg|> ilk redhat 5.0 i kurmustum o zaman cocukdum
<sg|> sonra yabanci kaldim linux e
<sg|> 1 senedir ogrenmeye calisiyorum yeniden iste
<BrozaC> linux basit
<BrozaC> windows gibi zor deil
<sg|> windows daha kolay gozukuyor aslinda
<BrozaC> çok daha zordur
<sg|> allah allah
<BrozaC> siz normal kullanicisiniz
<BrozaC> işletim sistemlerinin özellikleri hakkında fikriniz bile yok
<sg|> windows normal kullanmayali 3 sene olmustur
<BrozaC> enterprise ortamda windows daha yeteneklidir
<BrozaC> işi de çokdur öğrenmeside zorudr
<sg|> dogrudur
<sg|> halen 24 dk diyor bu makine delirticek
<BrozaC> gerçi 2 seneyi geçti
<BrozaC> baktığım windows makina yok benim
<BrozaC> sadece desktop um windows
<sg|> istersen makineyi verim sana bos bos duruyor kurcala
<sg|> 2 aya kapatirim
<BrozaC> gerek yok saolasın :)
<sg|> zaten
<sg|> ciddiyim remote desktop verim admin user pass
<sg|> gir bak sunucuya
<BrozaC> erişebileceğim sunucu çok
<BrozaC> bişi yokki senin sunucuda neyine bakicam
<sg|> ama benimkini bozabilirsin
<sg|> :)
<sg|> heheh karistirmak icin iste
<BrozaC> bozmayı bırakalı yıllar oldu
<BrozaC> karıştırıcak bişeyim yokki
<BrozaC> biliyom hepsini
<sg|> bende bozmak icin kiraladim iste
<sg|> ama su isi kivirirsam
<sg|> cok memlun olucam
<sg|> gercekten
<BrozaC> ahmetkanar selam
<ahmetkanar> selam
<BrozaC> naptiniz projeleri
<BrozaC> ?
<ahmetkanar> hangisini hocam ?
<ahmetkanar> tam hatırlamadımda
<BrozaC> switch server sanallaştıma
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> varadero ben
<BrozaC> /whois BrozaC
<ahmetkanar> benmi dedim böle bişeyi ?
<BrozaC> karıştırıyormuyum
<BrozaC> kayseride deilmisin sen
<BrozaC> ?
<ahmetkanar> yok hocam ben adapazarındayım :)
<BrozaC> he çok pis karıştırmışım pardon
<BrozaC> :)Ü
<ahmetkanar> önemli değil :)
<sg|> BrozaC simdi konustugumuz windows oracle virtualbox olayini ben ubuntu 10.04 LTS kursam
<sg|> onda yapsam memlun kalirim dimi
<sg|> windows ada gerenk kalmaz
<BrozaC> tel
<sg|> k
<sg|> BrozaC oradamisin acaba
<Guest998> s.a
<sg|> a.s
<BrozaC> geldim
<sg|> BrozaC: hosgeldin
<BrozaC> noshbulduk
<sg|> BrozaC sanallari kurdum fakat daha buyuk bir problemim var sanalda degil
<sg|> windows sunucunun kendisinde
<sg|> client programini calistiriyorum
<BrozaC> ne gibi
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> baglanmiyor
<BrozaC> nat yaptınmı
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> vbox dan
<sg|> iih sanaldan denemiyorm su an  cunku normal windows danda girmiyor
<BrozaC> he
<BrozaC> fw dan olabilir
<sg|> butun firewall lar off
<sg|> hatta server i calisiyor ben server ini kurdum o zalisiyor
<BrozaC> ozaman servis sağlayıcı firmanın
<BrozaC> fw i olabilir
<sg|> ama client calismiyor
<BrozaC> hamgi port a bağlanmaya çalışıyorsun
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> bir port yok client programinda bilmiyorumki
<sg|> server da udp tcp portlar calisiyor
<sg|> sikintisiz baska bir makineden kurdugum server kanalina giriyorum
<BrozaC> ne client i ne server
<BrozaC> i onlari söyle bari
<sg|> camfrog client
<sg|> server da ayni
<BrozaC> bekle
<sg|> tmm
<BrozaC> bekle biraz
<BrozaC> şirkete bağlantımı keseyim
<sg|> :|) tmm
<BrozaC> hiç mi bağlanmıyor
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> bağlanıp video mu gelmiyor
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> TCP 6005 - incoming port for client data connections
<BrozaC> UDP 5000 - 15000 - incoming ports for multimedia streams
<BrozaC> bu portlarin açık olması gerekiyormuş
<BrozaC> telnet camfrogserveripsi:6005
<BrozaC> dediğinde bağlanamadım derse sorun firewall var arada bir tane
<BrozaC> bu ara client lerin net e çıkabildiklerini farz ediyorum google fln
<sg|> bu portlar server icin gecerli degilmi
<sg|> ben client dan baglanamiyorum ki
<BrozaC> client firewall dan izin yoksa nasil bağlanıcak
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> bu porta
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> abim
<sg|> ayni makinede server kuruluyor be baska makineden o server a giriyorum
<sg|> sikinti yok
<sg|> ama serverin kendisinde client olarak ana makineye baglanamiyorum
<BrozaC> client e git
<BrozaC> virtual vindows a
<BrozaC> komut satiri aç
<BrozaC> ping at camfrog un ipsine
<BrozaC> kesin ozaman camfrog server in confundandir
<BrozaC> server log larina bakican birde
<BrozaC> gerçekten gelmişmi deny mi etmiş
<BrozaC> ne demiş
<sg|> him abim burdaki sistem biraz farkli ben server felan kurmak istemiyorum
<sg|> ben dedicated windows makineme camfrog normal programini indirip
<BrozaC> bak tekrar adim adim söylüyorum
<BrozaC> işi zorlama
<sg|> ordan calistirmak istiyorum olay o
<sg|> tmm
<sg|> dinliyorum
<BrozaC> camfrog un bir server i var dimi
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> server siz proğrammi bu
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> varevet
<BrozaC> o server in ip si varmi
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> mutlaka vardir ama baganti yaparken user pass giriyorsun o aman
<BrozaC> tamam
<sg|> ip host felan ic birsi yok
<sg|> ok
<BrozaC> o ip ye ping at
<sg|> nasil bulurum ipsini clientlarin login yapmak icin kullandigi ip yi
<BrozaC> şu an bağlımısın server e bir client la
<sg|> evet baska bir makineden alakasiz
<sg|> bagliyim
<BrozaC> netstat -p TCP
<BrozaC> de ESTANBLISHED diyenlerden birisi o
<BrozaC> port u da 6005
<sg|> bakiyorum
<sg|> BrozaC hastanimmmmmm
<sg|> super calisti
<sg|> :)
<sg|> her eve lazim senden
<sg|> :)
<BrozaC> evde pek  işe yaramam
<BrozaC> çözüldümü sorununki
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> :)
<sg|> cozulduuuu !
<BrozaC> nerdenmiş
<sg|> 2 haftadir
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> yapmadigim kalmadi
<sg|> basta firewall danmis
<sg|> fw i komple kapadim
<sg|> sonra restart atmadim ama calismadi
<sg|> bi restart calisti
<BrozaC> ok
<BrozaC> fw i açma zaten
<BrozaC> hiç bir işine yaramıyor senin sirf zarar
<sg|> aynen oyle
<sg|> sirf zarar bana
<Fatih_M> sg|, ne yaptın yapabildin mi istediklerini?
<Fatih_M> hay böyle elektriğin ben ya
<Fatih_M> param olsa, güneş enerji paneli ile rüzgar tribünü kuracağım
<Fatih_M> 365 gün tedaş ile işim olmaz
<sg|> :)
<sg|> Fatih_M eyw BrozaC yapti hepsini
<BrozaC> sg| ksar nasil gidiyo
<BrozaC> ?
<sg|> super calisiyor
<sg|> makinede cok iyi
<sg|> hep 90 larda
<sg|> :)
<sg|> free
<BrozaC> daha iyi odlu dimi ?
<sg|> simdi hocam  benim son sorum :)
<Fatih_M> sg|, bizim bnc ne oldu
<Fatih_M> o kolay iş deyip yine sallama da :D
<sg|> Fatih_M sana verim bu user pass sen kur olurmu ?
<sg|> BrozaC simdi 1 sanal sunucudan client i soktum
<sg|> ikinci sanal sunucuya hamachi kursam mesela
<BrozaC> ee
<sg|> ipsini degistirip sokabilirmiyim
<BrozaC> hayır
<sg|> nasil yapabilirim o isi
<sg|> ?
<BrozaC> hamache o hizmeti vermez
<BrozaC> free internet e çıkan üstüne üstlük tcp o portlara izinli vpn hizmeti bulucan
<BrozaC> şansın %0.0000000000000001
<BrozaC> kolay gelsin
<BrozaC> :)
<sg|> ehehe
<BrozaC> hepsi sirf web verir çünki
<sg|> baska bir cozum  varmi ?
<BrozaC> ip satin al
<sg|> aylik 1$
<Fatih_M> ip kalmadı abi
<sg|> 20 tane alsam
<sg|> 20$ eder
<sg|> masrafli olabilir ip disinda baska bir cozumu yokmudur ?
<BrozaC> 20 tane ip 1 tane parasına deildir
<BrozaC> ben ihtimal görmüyorum tcp udp konuşucan
<BrozaC> mantıklı hiç bir firma beleşe açmaz
<sg|> mesela benim baska bir sunucumda 2 adet ip var
<Fatih_M> http://bit.ly/dYFMRm
<sg|> o sunucuya tunnel acsam
<sg|> olur dimi ?
<BrozaC> vpn kurup olup
<BrozaC> olur
<Fatih_M> BrozaC, ipv4 ne zaman biter http://bit.ly/dYFMRm
<BrozaC> ssh tunnel le zor
<BrozaC> Fatih_M bitmez daha korkma
<Fatih_M> bitsin bir an önce abi :D
<Fatih_M> ipv6'ya geçelim
<BrozaC> nedenki
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> geçip napıcan
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> sıkıldım ipv4'ten :D
<BrozaC> internet in biraz daha yavaş olur
<BrozaC> daha çok ram cpu yer
<BrozaC> başkada bişi olmaz
<Fatih_M> niye daha yavaş olur ki?
<Fatih_M> daha günveli olacağını da hesaba katmadın
<Fatih_M> *güvenli
<BrozaC> şu an güvenlik sorunum yok benim
<BrozaC> sizin varsa bilemem
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> gereksiz güvenlik zararlıdır
<BrozaC> gereksiz her şey bişilere zarar verir
<sg|> brozac veren yer buldum
<sg|> :)
<sg|> https://www.ultravpn.fr/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: UltraVPN - A Free VPN (at www.ultravpn.fr)
<sg|> calisiyorda :)
<BrozaC> ii işte
<BrozaC> gözün aydın
<sg|> azim kulaklarimda
<sg|> :)
<BrozaC> 1 i gitti
<BrozaC> 18 firma daha bulucan
<BrozaC> :)
<sg|> eheheh
<sg|> calismiyormus :)
<BrozaC> ben bulabileceğini sanmıyorum
<BrozaC> o şekilde birisi açsa
<BrozaC> server in ağzına sıçarlar
<BrozaC> 2 haftada aşağı iner
<sg|> :) bencede mantikli gelmedi de heves iste
<sg|> o zaman tek yontem kaldi ubuntu 10 kurucam
<sg|> uzerine vpn kurucam
<sg|> ip alicam 10 20 adte
<BrozaC> 20 ip okadar pahalı olmaz
<sg|> server 10 20 adet ip alicam sonra vpnde o ipleri dagiticam
<sg|> dogrumudur ustad ?
<BrozaC> en fazla 10 $ verirsin
<BrozaC> aynen öyle
<BrozaC> yerinde olsam windows a alirdim ipleri
<BrozaC> hiç kasmazsın
<BrozaC> ne kadar ayrıntı okadar problem
<sg|> himm
<sg|> ben windows u kapatiyim server i diyordum
<sg|> linux olsun tek olsun
<BrozaC> ozama ubuntuya alican
<sg|> onada sanal bisiler kurum
<BrozaC> vpn gerek yok
<BrozaC> ubuntu nun üstüne windows lari kurucan
<BrozaC> kvm ile
<BrozaC> yada xen sen bilirsin
<sg|> tavsiyen ?
<BrozaC> ben kvm tercih ederdim o işe
<sg|> okeydir
<sg|> bu gece sabahlanicak gene desene
<BrozaC> 20 tane windows açsan
<sg|> :)
<BrozaC> 2 gb ram yeter
<BrozaC> ubuntu dahil
<sg|> iplerin siparisini verim o zmana
<BrozaC> önce kvm kullanmayı öğren
<BrozaC> localinde çalıştır
<BrozaC> anla
<BrozaC> işin bitsin
<BrozaC> siparişi sonra ver
<BrozaC> kuramican 1 hafta kira vericen boşu boşuna
<sg|> o zaman ilk once ubuntuya gecim
<sg|> sunucuda
<BrozaC> dedicated lazim sunucu
<BrozaC> vps in içine olmaz
<sg|> dedicated evet
<sg|> ubuntu 10.04 LTS minimal system (64-bit)
<BrozaC> olur o
<sg|> bunu direk dedicated a kuruyorum
<BrozaC> ama sunucu da deneme yanışma olmaz
<BrozaC> local de öğren ilk
<sg|> local de osx var bebnim ama vmware ile ubuntu kurup orda denesem ?
<NuKe_MaNia> Slm
<BrozaC> olur
<sg|> tamamdir
<BrozaC> selam NuKe_MaNia
<sg|> :)
<BrozaC> yavaş çalışır biraz ama olur
<sg|> veririm 2 islemci 2 ram
<sg|> :)
<BrozaC> bayağı yavaş çalışır
<BrozaC> 30 tane ver istersen
<BrozaC> sanal cpu sanallaştırma desteklemediğinden yavaş çalışır
<BrozaC> cpu adedi frekansı tek ölçü deildir
<NuKe_MaNia> tel den irc fena deilmiş ekran ufak ama
<Fatih_M> BrozaC, dedicated ile co-location arasındaki fark nedir?
<BrozaC> dedicated sana makina verirler co-location makinanı götürür bırakırsın
<sg|> NuKe_MaNia telden anlarsan htc desire hd(android) mi yoksa iphone 4 mu ?
<NuKe_MaNia> valla android mod çular için sınır yok linuxta iphone göşteriş kasa adı var onun
<Fatih_M> hmm BrozaC en son ne zaman win xp lisansı almıştın?
<Fatih_M> fiyatı hakkında bilgisi olan var mı?
<sg|> NuKe_MaNia eyw
<sg|> yokum ben
<BrozaC> xp lisansı satilmiyor
<BrozaC> 89 $ civarıydı
<BrozaC> son kullanıcı
<Fatih_M> http://www.hitbox.com.tr/index.php?page=urun_detay&kat=1&alt_kat_id=72&id=9040
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Bilgisayar | Yazýlým Ürünleri | MS OEM Windows XP Home SP3 Turkish CD | Hitbox.com.tr | SON SÜRAT ALIÞVERÝÞ (at www.hitbox.com.tr)
<BrozaC> win7 al
<Fatih_M> kendime değil yav
<BrozaC> xp kurabilirsin o lisansla
<BrozaC> kime alican
<BrozaC> bu windows home bak şirketlerin işine yaramaz
<Fatih_M> bir tanıdık bugün sordu da
<Fatih_M> fark ettim
<Fatih_M> http://www.hitbox.com.tr/index.php?page=urun_detay&kat=1&alt_kat_id=72&id=9036
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Bilgisayar | Yazýlým Ürünleri | MS OEM Windows XP Pro SP3 Turkish CD | Hitbox.com.tr | SON SÜRAT ALIÞVERÝÞ (at www.hitbox.com.tr)
<Fatih_M> ebesinin nikahı bu fiyat ne yav
<Fatih_M> MS Office Pro 2007 TR CD
<Fatih_M> MS Office Pro 2007 TR CD
<Fatih_M> Fiyat
<Fatih_M> 	
<Fatih_M> :
<Fatih_M> 	
<Fatih_M> 513,60 $ + KDV
<Fatih_M> bu iki yazılama vereceği paranın yarısını bana versin
<Fatih_M> ubuntu + libre ofis kurayım
<Fatih_M> mis gibi kullansın, virüs koruma parası vermektente kurtarayım :D
<Fatih_M> win 7 fiyatı ne kadar abi? en ucuzundan?
<BrozaC> bak işte netten
<BrozaC> direk öyle almıyoruz biz
<BrozaC> ya pc ile gelir
<BrozaC> yada enterprise agreement den gelir
<Fatih_M> hmm
<Fatih_M> abi şu an pc var
<Fatih_M> ilk adımı eledik o halde
<Fatih_M> ikincisini nasıl yaparsak yaparız=
<BrozaC> e öyle baya pahalıya gelir tabi
<BrozaC> araştırıcaksın
<Fatih_M> 238 lira abi
<Fatih_M> http://www.cimri.com/microsoft-fqc-00788-windows-7-professional-64-bit-turkce-dvd
<ubuntu-tr> Title: En ucuz MICROSOFT FQC-00788 WINDOWS 7 PROFESSIONAL 64 BIT TÜRKÇE DVD (at www.cimri.com)
<Fatih_M> 32 bit'i çıkarmadı değil mi m$ win 7'nin?
<BrozaC> olmazmi
<BrozaC> sen hangi şehirdesin
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> iskenderun
<Fatih_M> hatay
<BrozaC> yarın gündüz
<BrozaC> microsoft un 444 lü hattı var ara
<BrozaC> böyle böyle de ihtiyacımız bu de
<BrozaC> nasil yaparım en uygun ürününüz nedir de
<BrozaC> yönlendirsinler
<BrozaC> öyle kör göz dalıp alma
<Fatih_M> hah, eyvallah abi
<Fatih_M> şimdi o numarayı bulmak önemli
<Fatih_M> ücretsiz mi o no?
<BrozaC> com.tr
<BrozaC> sitesinde direk yazar
<suigeneris> 4446787
<Fatih_M> 444 6787(MSTR
<Fatih_M> pişti
<suigeneris> ben daha önce yazdım
<BrozaC> İstanbul/Türkiye
<BrozaC> Tel: +90-(212) 370 5555
<BrozaC> Faks: +90 (212) 370 5556
<BrozaC> burayida arayabilirsin
<BrozaC> mesai saati harici destek vermezler
<BrozaC> aklina ne gelirse ara
<BrozaC> acaip iyi destek veriyorlar
<Fatih_M> eyvallah abi
<BrozaC> linux la fln karşılaştırılmaz destek kalitesi
<BrozaC> lisansini alirsan durmadan ara ne sıkıntın olursa olsun
<BrozaC> yada mail at mailleri var dönerler
<Fatih_M> linuxta kim böyle destek veriyor ki :)
<Fatih_M> bu arada ücretsiz olan hatları hangisi?
<BrozaC> canonical ubuntu için mesela
<BrozaC> paralı destek
<BrozaC> lisans bedava destek paralı
<BrozaC> redhat oracle suse
<BrozaC> eğer direk firma istemiyorsan ibm ve hp de destek veriyorlar türkiyede linux a
<BrozaC> daha linux için hiç destek almadım
<BrozaC> ama arasam nasil olacak sanmıyorum windows kadar iyi olsun
<BrozaC> sonuçta müşteri çok yatırım çok
<Fatih_M> demek istediğim o değil abi
<Fatih_M> m$'nin ücretsiz destek hattı yok mu?
<BrozaC> 800 lü ?
<BrozaC> yok sanırım hiç bakmadım
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<BrozaC> selam s0u][ight
<Fatih_M> iyi geceler
<yakusha> s.aleyküm diyeyim
<yakusha> mirc devrinden sonra ilk defa irc ye girdim... gecenin 2 sinde, kimler neyler bu kanalda...
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-02
<genc> slm
<locodir-user> kimse varmı acaba
<locodir-user> çevrimiçi kimse varmı
<genc> buyur
<genc> locadir-user
<locodir-user> heh geldim
<locodir-user> acaba ubuntunun
<locodir-user> tamamı türkçemi
<locodir-user> ne kadarı türkçe
<genc> imla denetiminde biraz sıkıntı var
<genc> aspell-tr onuda halledebilirsis
<genc> menüler programların tamamı nerdeyse türkçe
<genc> gnome hoşlanıyorsan Ubuntu Linux işletim sistemleri arasında tartışılmaz eniyisi
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-03
 * BosSkurt is away (Off-line)
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-04
<varadero> slm
<Kartagis> selam varadero
<heartsmagic> iyi akşamlar
<contempt__> iyi akşamlar heartsmagic
<rezzan> selllam
<rezzan> şkerler
<rezzan> kimse yokmu
<rezzan> ?
<heartsmagic> var da şeker değiliz
<rezzan> nesiniz
<rezzan> ?
<heartsmagic> önemli mi ne olduğumuz?
<rezzan> önemli tabi
<heartsmagic> tamam, root da değiliz örneğin
<rezzan> birazda yakışıklısın yani
<rezzan> şker konuşşana
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-05
<mete_cetin> Slm
<lambirjohn> genjler
<lambirjohn> usb mouse kullanirken sol tık arada sırada çalışmayı durduruyor ve X'e restart atmazsam duzelmiyor. el atın hele
<mete_cetin> Mouseu çıkar tak
<lambirjohn> yas kac birader?
<lambirjohn> taşşak mı geçiyorsun
<lambirjohn> sdfasd
<mete_cetin> Bende de oluyor düzeliyor çıkar tak yapınca
<lambirjohn> bende düzelmiyor
<mete_cetin> Microsoft İntelli mouse ayrıcalığı
<lambirjohn> bende de ondan var
<mete_cetin> Google Chrome mu kullanıyorsun
<mete_cetin> Bende bu hata nadiren oluyor. Tam olarak neyin sebep olduğunu bulamadım. Bulsam hats kaydı gireceğim ama ne hikmetse hep google chrome da gezinirken oşuyor hmmm aslında gtk bazlı olabilir
<erenkkk> selam
<erenkkk> uyanık birileri var mı
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-06
<varadero> slm
<genc24> slom
<genc24> slm
<varadero> shalom
<varadero> slm
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-07
<amgd> Erotik seks
<varadero> slm
<varadero> slm
<Ubuntu_Turkey> şu an kanalda olan kişi varmı ?
<varadero> ben
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-08
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-31
<sebo28> #arhclinux-tr
<sebo28> archlinux-tr
<genc> slm
<sebo28> as genc
<ogny> slm
<mintuser> a.s
<ogny> vay mintuser
<ogny> eyv.
<ogny> onun icin tam degil dedim agam
<mintuser> nasıl
<ogny> yanlis oldu ya
<ogny> mintuser: naber napion
<mintuser> yeni yılı kutladım
<mintuser> oturduğum yerden
<ogny> haha
<ogny> zahmet etmemissin iyi
<ogny> Kartagis: agaaaa
<ogny> naparsin la
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-01
<ElixirVitae> slm
<genc> slm
<enkidux> s.a
<ElixirVitae> o/ enkidux
<genc> as
<ogny> a.s genc
<genc> vas
<ogny> genc: nerelerdesin yahu
<genc> buralardayım
<ogny> hayret, demek ben gorememisim
<genc> 20 ile 01 arası
<genc> enfazla 2 gün uzak kala biliyorum
<ogny> 2gunden sonra
<ogny> bizi mi ozluyosun :)
<genc> ırc hastalık seviyesinde
<ogny> bye
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-02
<ogny> zlmz
<ogny> ohara
<ogny> Kartagis: aga Aranel aga suspusssunuz
<ogny> gerci bu kanalda konusulmaz
<ogny> ne yazsan aninda google'a ispitleyen bir bot mevcut
<ogny> Kartagis: aga gecen sneinle drupal&vim konustuk ya
<ogny> linki bulamadim
<ogny> google'a yazdim direk drupal&vim
<Kartagis> &g drupal vim
<ogny> 1.sirada seninle yazistigimiz log dondu
<f0und> Kartagis: Vim Plugin For Drupal | drupal.org: <http://drupal.org/project/vimrc>; Configuring vim | drupal.org: <http://drupal.org/node/29325>; vimrc | drupal.org: <http://drupal.org/taxonomy/term/32880>; vim | drupal.org: <http://drupal.org/taxonomy/term/32856>; Drupal Development with Vim | Mediacurrent Blog Post: <http://www.mediacurrent.com/blog/drupal-development-vim>; Vim plugins, tips and (1 more message)
<ogny> korkunc aga
<ogny> ...
<enkidux> s.a
<ozcanesen> ubuntu mobile'ın uygulama ekosistemi nasıl olacak anlayabilen var mı?
<ozcanesen> sistemi tamamen c/c++ ve html5 ile geliştirmişler java lafı geçmiyor
<ozcanesen> yani android uygulamaları çalışmayacak
<ozcanesen> bu durumda pratikte ölü doğmuş bir proje olmaz mı?
<aykut_> neden öyle olsun
<aykut_> platform üzerine platform
<ArAnAnAdAm> es selamu aleykum
<ArAnAnAdAm> birileri bana yardim edebilir mi?
<ElixirVitae> as, ArAnAnAdAm
<ElixirVitae> >Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin.
<ArAnAnAdAm> ah af edersiniz halbu ki buranin basliginda yillardir bu ibare hep vardi unutmusum ve de dikkat etmemisim
<ArAnAnAdAm> benim bir linux ftp erisimli hesabim var
<ArAnAnAdAm> normalde ssh den baglanabildigim
<ArAnAnAdAm> fakat su an ssh den baglanamadim
<ArAnAnAdAm> zira bunun sebebinin port degisikligi oldugunu dusunuyorum
<ArAnAnAdAm> ftp ye ise erisebilmekteyim
<ArAnAnAdAm> ftp den ssh sifremi ogrenebilir miyim?
<ArAnAnAdAm> sifremi diyorum hala yahu, portumu
<ElixirVitae> Tüm açık portları scan edebilirsin, ama sorununa çözüm olur mu bilmiyorum.
<ArAnAnAdAm> peki bunu nasil yapabilirim?
<ElixirVitae> https://www.grc.com/default.htm
<ElixirVitae> >services>shields up!
<ElixirVitae> Dene bir istersen.
<ElixirVitae> http://i.imgur.com/thxQn.jpg
<ElixirVitae> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-03
<ogny> mrb
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<ogny> a.s ahmetkanar hoca
<ahmetkanar> ne hocası :D
<ogny> D:
<ogny> hoca olmussundur artik
<ogny> 5 yildir irc'de surte surte
<ogny> :D
<ahmetkanar> yok ya sistem uzmanı oldumda hoca olamadım daha
<ogny> vay be
<ogny> sistem adamoi
<ogny> sistem hocasi
<ahmetkanar> microsoft tan sertifikalar aldım
<ogny> viyyyy
<ahmetkanar> client ad ve exchance :D
<ogny> evde duruyor musun
<ogny>  :D
<ogny> *dürüyor musun
<ahmetkanar> yok işe başladım
<ogny> tursusunu da kuruyor musun
<ogny> :D
<ogny> napican ms sertifikasini
<ogny> exchange dedigin kac 1000$?
<ogny> kur postfix veya qmail
<ahmetkanar> bi fabrikada bilgi işlemi uzmanı olarak çalışıyorum
<ogny> kedi canini senin
<ogny> hayirli olsun ahmetkanar hoca
<ahmetkanar> :) saol
<ogny> fabrika ha
<ogny> bi gece kafan atar
<ogny> kaldirirsin exchange'i sen
<ogny> :D
<ogny> sertifikayi da yakarsin
<ogny> D:
<ahmetkanar> :) göt korkusundan bişe elliyemiyorum
<ogny> :D
<ogny> abi en kotu
<ahmetkanar> exchange çok uyuzda yapacak bişe yok
<ogny> dava acarlar
<ogny> hayatini karartirlar
<ogny> odur yani
<ogny> :LD
<ogny> D:
<ogny> bisey olmaz
<ogny> zaten kararmis
<ogny> d:
<ogny> tr'de dogmussun
<ogny> daha ne olsun safasdfas
<ahmetkanar> yani :) o yüzden görevlerimi yapayım gerisi mühim değil
<ogny> varadero vardi
<ogny> ne somurdun be adami
<ahmetkanar> :D
<ogny> ahmetkanar hoca
<ogny> :D
<ahmetkanar> saolsun çok çekti beni
<ahmetkanar> halada çekiyor :D
<ogny> valla mi
<ahmetkanar> zor anlıyorum walla :d
<ahmetkanar> geçen firewall sistemleri anlatana kadar sinir krizleri geçirmişti :D
<ogny> zor olsun nolucak agam
<ogny> varadero malum
<ogny> artizdir
<ogny> bisey anlatiyor ya
<ogny> ohooo ne tripler ne tripler
<ogny> bosvericen
<ogny> D:
<ogny> ulan bu kanal da loglaniyor
<ogny> google'dan gorucek
<ahmetkanar> çok bilgili yani
<ogny> adamin dedikodusunu yaptigimizi
<ogny> :D
<ogny> cok fena
<ogny> burada yazismayacam bi daha ya
<aykut> reziller
<ahmetkanar> ben bişe demiorumki ne olduysa onu sölüyorum :D
<ogny> ahmetkanar: hoca #archlinux-tr var
<aykut> sizi
<ogny> gelsine hoca
<genc> slm
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<ElixirVitae> o/
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-04
<Kartagis> selam genc
<ogny> zlmz
 * Kartagis is playing Linkin Park - Burning In The Skies
<Kartagis> ogny: sen sana verdiğim albümleri çekmiş miydin?
<ogny> yok abi
<ogny> linkin park
<ogny> isim olmaz
<ogny> d:
<Kartagis> o zaman söyleseydin ya bunu
<Kartagis> ne kadar zamandır dropbox'da bekletiyorum,
<ogny> :D
<ogny> sil gitsin la
<ogny> hatta birak dropbox'tan silmeyi
<ogny> alayindan sil d:
<ogny> neyse abi
<ogny> ben bu kanalda konusmam
<Kartagis> 611mb silmiş oldum
<ogny> ne yazsam aninda google'a
<ogny> Kartagis: kac gb yerin var ?
<ogny> totalde
<Kartagis> 3,83 sanırım
<ogny> benim 3.74
<ogny> :)
<ogny> yetiyor di mi
<ogny> D:
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> mp3 arşivini koymadıkça yetiyor
<ogny> hatta ve hatta abi
<ogny> drive'daki yerim 2 gb
<ogny> dropbox'u drive icindenk ullaniom
<ogny> 2gb'i zaten gecemem
<ogny> yine yetiyor mered
<ogny> :D
<ogny> abi burda konusmayalim ya
<ogny> rahat olamiyorum
<ogny> kufredecem
<ogny> Kartagis: #acemi?
<ogny> selam, google spreadsheet kullanan var mi?
<ogny> hallettim
<Kartagis> sorun neydi ve nasil hallettin?
<ogny> sorun bir hucre nasil ekleyecegimi bulamadim
<ogny> nasil hallettigim ihatirlamiyroum
<ogny> bi daha bakayim
<ogny> google spreadsheet'te sag altta bir cursor olusuyor
<ogny> ekleyecegim hucrenin orasindan tutuyorsun
<ogny> ne tarafina ekleyeceksen o tarafa surukluyorsun
<ogny> kendisi ekledigin kadar satiri veya sutunu ilave ediyor
<ogny> sonra sen ekledigin hucreleri birlestirince
<ogny> ilave ettigi satirlar/sutunlari geri aliyor
<ogny> boylece hucre eklemis oluyorsun
<ogny> Kartagis: cok kiyak adamsin be, sayende bi daha nasil yaptigimi unutmam :)
<ogny> firefox'ta 107 sekmem acikmis
<ogny> vay be
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> sistem yükün kaç?
<ogny> haha
<ogny> firefox'ta hoca
<ogny> hic acmazsan
<ogny> onlari calistirmiyor ya
<ogny> o sebepten yuk az
<ogny> 500mb ram
<ogny> %5 max. cpu
<ogny> cok sayida sekme actiktan sonra bi kere restart edicen tarayiciyi
<Kartagis> ha bak ben onu bilmiyordum
<ogny> chrome gibi essek yukuyle her sekmeye almiyor
<ogny> *ayirmiyor
<ogny> aslinda bu da pek matah degil
<ogny> ha bookmarklamissin
<ogny> ha tarayiciyi restart etmissin orada oyle durmus
<ogny> :)
<Kartagis> peki sekmeyi odaklamadiktan sonra yuklemiyorsa neden yeniden baslatman gerekiyor?
<ogny> toplu aciyorum ben abi
<ogny> 20 tane birden
<ogny> google ilk sayfada ne dondururse onlari aciyorum
<ogny> sonra reboot ediyorum
<ogny> onlari bi gezip reboot ediyorum
<ogny> kapamiyorum
<ogny> panorama var abi
<ogny> tablari grupluyon
<ogny> o grup icinde gezinion
<ogny> o tablari bi grup yapip
<ogny> gerektiginde ogruba gidiyorum
<ogny> Kartagis: hoca firefox.web.tr bende
<ogny> bi kafami versem yazicam bunlari
<ogny> merak etme :)
<Kartagis> ben google bookmarks kullandigim icun chrome kullaniyorum
<ogny> chrome cok iyi abi lafim yok
<Kartagis> bir de ff'de gunluk kontrollerimi yaptigim icun
<ogny> Kartagis: canary mi duz kirom mu?
<Kartagis> chrome
<Kartagis> canary ne ola?
<Kartagis> o chromium degil mi?
<ogny> degil aga
<ogny> firefox'ta
<ogny> kaynaktan derleyip
<ogny> nightly kllanabiliyorsun ya
<ogny> bundaki nightly de canary
<ogny> https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/canary.html
<ogny> Kartagis: ^^
<ogny> Kartagis: su anki kirom surumunu yazsana
<ogny> Version 26.0.1374.1 canary
<ogny>  Google Chrome is up to date.
<ogny> :)
<Kartagis> 23.0.1271.64
<ogny> senin muhtemelen 23.x.x tir ... :D
<Kartagis> w8 kurdum
<ogny> Kartagis: w8 nasil
<ogny> D:
<ogny> nerden esti la
<ogny> yeni makinan mi aldin
<Kartagis> hayır, varolan makineye kuruyorum
<Kartagis> w7 killik yapti
<Kartagis> audacity indirdim
<Kartagis> w7 bunu virus var bunda diye sildi
<Kartagis> arada ie'yi de silmis
<Kartagis> ben de firsat bu firsat deyip w8 kurayim dedim
<Kartagis> zaten chrome de calismiyordu
 * Kartagis is playing Rye Rye feat. Robyn - Never Will Be Mine
<Kartagis> &g kartagis
<f0und> Kartagis: Accueil - KartaGis Corporation: <http://www.kartagis.com/>; Kartagis | drupal.org: <http://drupal.org/user/742906>; Kartagis | drupal.org: <http://drupal.org/user/742906/track?page=2>; Tcmb | drupal.org: <http://drupal.org/project/tcmb>; Kartagis (kartagis) on Twitter: <https://twitter.com/kartagis>; supybot IRC logs [November 7 - 2012]: (1 more message)
<Kartagis> &more
<f0und> Kartagis: <http://echelog.com/logs/browse/supybot/1352242800>; supybot IRC logs [November 6 - 2012]: <http://echelog.com/logs/browse/supybot/1352156400>; Postfix Users - virtual_alias_maps map lookup problem: <http://postfix.1071664.n5.nabble.com/virtual-alias-maps-map-lookup-problem-td53121.html>
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-05
<ogny> gnydn ahali
<caesarcipher> günaydın
<genc> slm
<ElixirVitae> slm
<ElixirVitae> http://i.imgur.com/2qDh3.png
<sebo28> da
<sebo28> sa
<ElixirVitae> o/ sebo28!
<sebo28> hı
<sebo28> ?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-06
<Simurg> Slm.
<genc> slm
<ysfm> selamlar az once ati ekran kartını guncelleme kalktım ve pc acilmadi konsolda Xorg conf olarak default ayarları yukledım ama ne yazıkkı halen sadece konsoldan masaustunu yonetıyorum
<ysfm> grafik surucusunu nasıl tekrar yukleyebılırım?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-31
<ersoy> Slm, cep telefonuna ubuntu kuran oldu mu hiç?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-01
<TheNotoriousLung> TheNotoriousLungEater
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-02
<olgac> slm
<ElixirVitae> Slm #ubuntu-tr!
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-03
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-04
<Bardamu> Slm
<Bardamu> ya kimse yok
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-05
<edzz23k> mrb
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-29
<princess_crazyca> yguhjk
<Kartagis> gyujhk?
<princess_crazyca> naber?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-30
<Galatasaray> selam
<Galatasaray> selam
<Kartagis> sana da
<Galatasaray> bu kanalda yaşayan birilerini görmek sevindirici
<turgay> yaşıyorlar
<turgay> burdalar
<turgay> geldiler
<Kartagis> heyooooooooooooooo
<Kartagis> one man
<Kartagis> one woman
<Kartagis> and the shocking truth
<Kartagis> as they fight the final battle of their lives
<turgay> women nerde hani nerde ?
<gulle> slmlr
<gulle_> arkadaşlar bu dosya yönetıcısının altında nasıl konsol acılır kde deki gii
<gulle_> natilus dıye bişe kurdum olmadı
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-31
<Galatasaray> yılbaşı partisi burada mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-01-01
<Ay7> slm
<Ay7> mouse ile ilgili bir sorunum var, foruma konu actim. Bir de burayi yoklayim istedim
<Ay7> rapoo t series yakisikli mouse ile bazi sikintilar mevcut yardimci olabilecek var mi=?
<command> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2015-01-02
<DLine> heyt
<DLine> wget -c kanalismi
<DLine> :)
<DLine> freenode yabanci kanallarinda 11 senedir eksilme yok artis var
<DLine> bizim turk kanallari ya kapali ya da sayili adam var
<command> bizim türk kanallarında sıkıntı yok
<command> türk kullanıcılar dönek
<DLine> hemde nasil command
<command> bi heves başlıyolar sonra kaçıyolar
<DLine> sende yeni ugramaya baslamassin hosgeldin :)
<DLine> paylasim yok
<DLine> uretmek yok
<DLine> yeni bir bulus yeni bir sey yapayim diye bir sorun yok
<DLine> hedef yok
<DLine> bunlar olmayinca fazla birsey beklemek yanlis olur bizimkilerden :)
<command> yeni mi
<DLine> baska kanaldamisin sen ?
<DLine> arch da ?
<command>  Registered : Dec 13 14:17:08 2009 (5y 3w 0d ago)
<DLine> hayir yahu
<DLine> yeniden anlaminda
<command> kayıt olmadan evvelki süreyi bilmiyom
<DLine> sen eskisin
<command> ha kendi kanalım var orda takılıyodum arada bi uğruyom
<DLine> onu biliyorum
<DLine> orda kac kisi var ?
<DLine> :)
<command> 4 5 ama sayılı oluyo genelde en fazla 8 kişi olduk bu güne kaar
<DLine> yani
<command> ?
<DLine> hani bir topluluk kursak mesela robot yapimi veya benzeri bir sistem yazma gibi
<DLine> 2 ay devam eder
<command> sonra gider
<DLine> 3. ay dagilir
<DLine> zaten burda fazlasiyla gordum bunlari
<command> benim kanala girmeme sebebim ayrı ama
<DLine> neymis ?
<DLine> :)
<command> bazı dallamalara çok kızıyodum özellikle herşey ben bilirimci tiplere
<DLine> valla benim ana avrat kufur etmedigim tek kisi kalmadi
<DLine> bir alpere etmedim
<DLine> :)
<DLine> birde kartagis e
<command> alper kim
<DLine> varadero
<command> he onu biliyom
<command> o da bayadır görünmiyo
<DLine> evet
<DLine> evlendi herhalde
<command> en son bsd kanalındaydı
<DLine> o yuzdendir
<DLine> zengin parasiyla fakir karisiyla oynasir mantigindan yola cikarsak
<command> alperde fakir değildi tahminimce
<DLine> artik bilgisayar yerine oynasacak baska bir yer bulmustur
<DLine> yok yahu mantik o sekil isliyor
<DLine> :)
<command> hala hastanademidir acaba
<DLine> kim?
<DLine> yok
<DLine> o coktan ayrildi ordan
<DLine> sonra baska kurumlara gecti
<DLine> oralardan ayrildi
<DLine> en son sirket kurdu biliyorum ama yanlisim olabilir
<DLine> fnet gibi birsey hatirliyorum
<command> vay be
<command> bizim emrah yanında çalışıyodu bi ara
<command> oda bozdu
<DLine> emreh hangisiydi
<DLine> nick neydi onun
<command> emrahnzm
<DLine> ha
<DLine> o sonradan gelenlerden
<command> DLine, tifitır adresin varmıydı ben seni hatırlayamadım
<DLine> bu mynette bir command var di bilirmisin ?
<DLine> :)
<DLine> yok
<DLine> benim sitem var
<DLine> www.tcpsecurity.com
<DLine> www.whitehacker.com vardi ilk
<DLine> oyle senelerdir acik o site
<command> mynet te pek takılmadım
<DLine> yok o degilsindir o zaman
<command> benim niki kullanmış
<DLine> 1999 senesinden bir command var o ayri
<command> ben niki değişem o halde
<Kartagis> http://www.whitehacker.com -> http://erkeklericin.info/test/index/?&voluumdata=vid..00000000-64a7-4d9a-8000-000000000000__vpid..c970e800-92a0-11e4-8e7c-e66203e4d5c2__caid..7e57e34c-4f84-4fe2-b506-b35c0d2d82ba__lid..0b346df6-4fe2-4f5f-9cde-81ed31c56e96__rt..R__oid1..c2be75e2-39d7-401d-ae7c-aafbccac70c2__var1..papa-nor-o48xOAAl__var2..whitehacker%2Ccomputer%20hacking__var4..NON-ADULT__var5..DOMAIN&a
<DLine> :)
<_28k_> bunlar ne bicim site mk
<DLine> evet
<DLine> 28k acayip sonuc cikariyor
<DLine> muthis
<_28k_> evet bulmaları nerdeyse imkansız gibi
<DLine> newbie yok yahu
<DLine> fazlamesai de ki adamlarda yok
<DLine> neyse gelecege bakalim :)
<_28k_> sundance var o da tifitır takılıyo ama oyle
<_28k_> kivil
<DLine> sitede guncellenmiyor
<DLine> bir ara kanal full doluydu htop nmap konferansiyapiyoruz dediklerinde
<DLine> :)
<_28k_> bakmıyom ben uzun zamandır
<_28k_> forum siteleri patlayınca fazlamesai de elde kaldı tabi
<DLine> hem de nasil
<DLine> ingilizce yapsalarmis guzel is cikardi bence
<_28k_> ilk linux kurulumu girimimi o siteden estek alarak yapmıştım hatta
<_28k_> adı neydi lan cins bi dağıtım vardı
<_28k_> neyse ölen öldü kalan sağlar bizimdir
<DLine> cins olmayan mi var bu kanallarda :)
<DLine> ama harbiden
<DLine> mesela ben bile siteyi ingilizce yapsaydim
<DLine> farkli olurdu
<_28k_> peanut ha oydu
<_28k_> ya bide fm ciler hep emacs vi vim konuşuyolardı
<DLine> forumdaydi herhalde o kisi
<DLine> lisp
<DLine> :)
<_28k_> heh lip
<DLine> lips diyordum hep
<DLine> manyakmiyim niye ugrasayim oyle bir dille
<DLine> hadi sistemi bastan yazabiliyorsun da
<_28k_> adamlar taktıydı niyeyse
<DLine> ona ayiracak vakit nerde
<_28k_> karışık işler
<_28k_> hiç bulaşmadım ona
<DLine> oyle
<_28k_> bi pythonda ara sıra takılırım
<_28k_> en temizi
<DLine> acemi var cevizden
<DLine> python deyip durur
<DLine> ama adamin isi onunla ilgili o yuzden onu der
<DLine> robotik seylerle ugrasiyor
<_28k_> acemi = emrah ?
<DLine> benim bir isime yaramiyacaksa napayim pythonu
<DLine> php yeter artar bile
<_28k_> eğer aynı adamdan bahsediyosak onuda bayadır görmüyorum
<DLine> ceviz.net kanalindaki acemi
<_28k_> odur ya başka acemi yok
<DLine> yani
<DLine> alper de yok ortalikta
<_28k_> baksen invite istiyolar
<DLine> findecano da yok
<DLine> gokko da
<_28k_> findecano admin olan dı demi angaralı
<_28k_> gokkoyu en son 2 yıl oldu göreli
<DLine> kapali kanal
<DLine> invite istemesi onemli degil
<turgay> kanal yoğun
<_28k_> nası yogun mk
<DLine> gokko nun blogu vardi
<_28k_> invite işte
<DLine> findecano nunda oyle
<_28k_> bide bizi paco
<DLine> 2 kisi konusuyor turgay yogun diyor
<DLine> :)
<DLine> uzun suredir konusan adam gormeyince boyle olur iste
<DLine> esrarci pacoz
<DLine> :)
<_28k_> hee
<_28k_> turgay, ne yazmış ben mi kaçırdım
<turgay> imam torunu  :D
<_28k_> hee kanal yoğun :)
<DLine> ne rahat isvicre hayati
<_28k_> nolcak
<DLine> devlet para veriyor ev veriyor
<DLine> tatli hayat
<_28k_> tr de işler zor
<turgay> dert yok tasa yok
<DLine> bizim sarayimiz var
<DLine> :)
<DLine> neyse siysasete girmeyelim
<DLine> almasinlar iceri
<turgay> başkada gösterecek birşey yok
<DLine> loglarda kalici zaten
<DLine> :)
<DLine> acaba uzaya arac firlatabilecekmiyiz, kendimize ait bir isletim sistemimiz olacak mi
<DLine> robot yapabilecekmiyiz
<DLine> bunlari merak ediyorum
<_28k_> logları kim tutuyor zorun lu mu
<DLine> bakalim 200 seneye yabailirmiyiz ?
<DLine> ubuntu logu var
<turgay> roket motoru yapacağız açıkladı büyüklerimiz
<DLine> ubuntulog_ amcam
<turgay> ama nereye takacaklar ben en çok onu merak ediyorum
<DLine> 10 senedir var herhalde
<DLine> :)
<DLine> ucan araba yapti millet
<_28k_> ubuntulog_, seni skrim
<DLine> akilli quad copter ler var
<DLine> robotlarin her turlusunu yaptilar
<_28k_> ben gidiyom log tutulan kanalda işim olmaz :)
<DLine> :)
<DLine> millet marsa gitti geliyor
<_28k_> hadi by
<turgay> arch gelin
<DLine> bizimkiler hala ayni yerde
<turgay> stresssss atalım
<DLine> hadi geleliö
<DLine> kanalin tam adi neydi ?
<DLine> arch ney ?
<turgay> archlinux-tr
<DLine> heh
<DLine> thiras haber sitesi bitti mi ?
<DLine> :)
<thiras> bitti ya
<thiras> yenisi geldi ama
<thiras> odeme alir almaz ona basliyorum
<DLine> bir ara haber sitesi yazdim
<DLine> 2013 de
<DLine> dedim bundan bir para gelmez kapadim 6 ay sonra
<DLine> :)
<DLine> botla idare ediyordu
<DLine> tum buyuk sitelerden cekiyordum haberleri
<thiras> ben yazmadim ya wp direk
<thiras> kendi editorleri var ayrica
<DLine> senin site ayri herhalde para odeniyor ajanslara
<thiras> ugrasilmaz onunla yani yoksa
<thiras> aynen basili gazete normalde zaten
<DLine> tabiki
<DLine> ugrasilmaz uzun is sifirdan yazarsan
<thiras> aynen oyle
<DLine> ehaber.info
<DLine> :)
<DLine> google da hala duruyor indexleri
<DLine> site:ehaber.info
<thiras> icerik ozgun degilse cok zor bu sitelerin para birakmasi
<thiras> niche keywordun olursa anca
<thiras> ajans uyelikli siteler bile yerlerde surunuyor
<DLine> birde yasak artik
<DLine> eskisi gibi degil
<DLine> mahkemesi var telif hakki cezasi var varda var
<thiras> oyle tabii
<DLine> bosver yap gec
<DLine> :)
<thiras> oyle ya ben parami aliyor muyum ona bakiyorum yani
<thiras> beni alakadar etmez ne kazandilar ne kaybettiler
<DLine> bana bile bikkinlik geldi
<DLine> hala o yaptigim isle ugrasiyorum
<DLine> buldun mu niche ?
<thiras> valla var bir kac tane
<DLine> site acacak zaman lazim
<DLine> :)
<thiras> bhwden buldum
<thiras> ingilizce
<thiras> aynen oyle
<DLine> bende dun harddisk hazirladim
<DLine> 500 bin resim indirmeye baslicam
<thiras> direk server'a cektirmiyor muydun?
<DLine> bir taraftan kategorileri kontrol edip acmaya devam edicem
<DLine> o is biraz degisti
<DLine> adamlar ilani siliyor
<DLine> yani sallamiyorlar
<DLine> ama resimleri serverda unutuyorlar su anda
<DLine> onuda sansa gordum
<DLine> almanca bot yazdim
<DLine> baktim bazi ilanlar hatali neden dedim
<DLine> silinmis :)
<DLine> simdi tum resimleri 1.5 TB
<DLine> bunlari bir hdd ye alicam
<DLine> kalsin kenarda
<DLine> daha sonra beni engellediklerinde veya bir sorun ciktiginda
<DLine> kendi resimlerimi kullanirim
<DLine> ayda 4 kisi giriyor aramlardan yanlislikla :)
<DLine> 1 kisi bing uzerinden 3 kisi google dan
<thiras> ahahah
<DLine> tam komedi harbiden
<DLine> ama iste olay o degil sadece
<DLine> 3 veya  4 secenek var yaptigim iste
<DLine> gelirse o sekil gelicek buyuk para
<thiras> anladim
<DLine> hayirlisi bakalim bekleyelim :)
<Kartagis> o şekil dediğin üçgen mi?
<DLine> :)
<DLine> ucgen olur besgen olur
<DLine> para gelsinde her sekil calisir
#ubuntu-tr 2015-01-03
<DLine> xfs mi ext4 mu kullansam
<DLine> bir yedekleme yapicam resimler icin
<DLine> kalici olucak ve dosyalara herhangi bir zarar geldiginde kurtarma sansimin fazla olmasi gerekiyor
<DLine> bir hdd yi xfs ext4 ntfs olarak uce boldum 3 farkli yedek aliyorum
<DLine> fakat simdiki 1 tek yedek olacak
<DLine> ext4 mu xfs mi yapsam
<DLine> 1.5 TB
<DLine> ext4 yaptim
<DLine> darisi basiniza
<DLine> 3 ayda iner tum resimler
<turgay> DLine:  devam
<turgay> okul devam
<DLine> kaca gectin ?
<DLine> Öğrenci Durumu 	: 	PASİF Ad 	: 	OSMAN Soyad 	: 	ATABEY Fakülte 	: 	İŞLETME FAKÜLTESİ Bölüm / Program 	: 	İŞLETME Yabancı Dil 	: 	İNGİLİZCE Dönem 	: 	3 Toplam Yıl 	: 	5 Sınav Merkezi (Güncel) 	: 	İSTANBUL KADIKÖY
<DLine> Kayıt Tarihi 	: 	23.09.2010
<DLine> :)
<DLine> para yatirmayinca pasif oluyor ogrenci durumu
<DLine> 2.sinif olmusum 3. donem
<DLine> yani 5 senede 1.5 ilerlemisim
<DLine> :)
<DLine> hic kitap okumadan
<DLine> 15 seneye kalmaz biter benimkisi
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-04
<Nikola_Tesla> beyler merhaba
<Nikola_Tesla> canon lbp6020 yüklerken sıkıntı yaşıyorum yardımcı olabilecek varmı
<heartsmagic> hehe
<Nikola_Tesla> burayıda buldum :D
<Nikola_Tesla> arkadaşlar merhaba
<Nikola_Tesla> 14.04 de canon yazıcı yüklemeye çalışyorum hala beceremedim
<Nikola_Tesla> yardımcı olabilecek varmı
<damascene> Hangi model?
<Nikola_Tesla> lbp6020b
<Nikola_Tesla> https://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=50051.msg572605#msg572605
<f0und> Title: Canon LBP6020B ve 14.04 lts kurulum sorunu... (at forum.ubuntu-tr.net)
<Nikola_Tesla> dün konu açtık baktık biraz ama
<Nikola_Tesla> orada çözümü bulamadık
<Nikola_Tesla> o konuyu ben açtım :)
<damascene> tamam anladım
<Nikola_Tesla> varmı bir yorum ?
<damascene> http://random0musings.blogspot.com.tr/2014/06/ubuntu-1404-and-canon-lbp6020b-laser.html
<f0und> Title: Random Musings: Ubuntu 14.04 and the Canon LBP6020B laser printer (at random0musings.blogspot.com.tr)
<damascene> ben bır az Türkçe biliyorum
<damascene> O ınglızce çozüm
<Nikola_Tesla> o çözümleri dün baya denedim ama olmuyor onlarla
<damascene> kolay gelsin
<zippo^> hello, is someone there?
<damascene> zippo^, yes
<zippo^> I use Ubuntu MATE and I am in Turkey now. I get a error after I clicked the URL:
<zippo^> Ulaşmaya çalıştığınız internet sitesi İstanbul 1. Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi'nın 03.04.2015 tarihli 2015/1644 D. İş ve / sayılı kararı ile erişime engellenmiştir
<zippo^> what means this, damascene ?
<damascene> It's blocked by court order
<zippo^> ah ok
<zippo^> Cannot I do?
<damascene> what?
<zippo^> I cannot read Turkish language
<damascene> I do not know much Turkish language too. but I'm learning
<zippo^> ah ok
<zippo^> is turkish language diffiuclt or easy, damascene ?
<damascene> it depends on who is teaching you. If you get a good/lovely teacher it could be the most entertaining thing to learn ☺
<damascene> I've got great teacher but now I need to practice with some Turks. But unfortunately I'm a bit busy with business
<zippo^> that is cool
<zippo^> In Turkey a lot of people think that gays and lesbos are learned, but that is no right
<damascene> zippo^, please no politics or religion, if you want to discuss this you can private message me.
<damascene> I think just like them
<damascene> it's more like culture deference
<zippo^> ok
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-05
<zippo^> AKP and MHP are no good parties
<zippo^> they are no fair
<damascene> 🙂
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-06
<zippo^> hello, does a lot of people use use ubuntu here?
<Kartagis> I'd say yes
<zippo^> cool
<zippo^> I love Ubuntu MATE (-:
<zippo^> I mean "like", Kartagis
<zippo^> which environment do you use, Kartagis ?
<Kartagis> cinnamon
<zippo^> never heard about this
<Kartagis> I used to use cairo-dock with gnome, but that didn't work out too well
<Kartagis> cinnamon is officially mint's (I think)
<zippo^> ok
<Kartagis> but there is a PPA for that
<zippo^> Did you try MATE too?
<Kartagis> nope
<zippo^> this environment is really great
<Kartagis> I presume you are a MATE dev?
<zippo^> nope, I am a MATE user
<Kartagis> k
<zippo^> I fill some bugs
<zippo^> report
<Kartagis> cairo-dock had (maybe still has) bugs
<turgay> kde deneyin :)
<zippo^> Maybe, you can fill a bugsreport in launchpad?
<Kartagis> I did so
<Kartagis> wait
<zippo^> I have tried KDE, but I don't like the lay-out of the KDE, turgay
<Kartagis> oh, I filed a bug on their own forum I think
<Kartagis> had filed*
<zippo^> ok
<Nikola_Tesla> agalar
<Kartagis> http://glx-dock.org/bg_topic.php?t=7150
<f0und> Title: Glx-Dock / Cairo-Dock - Launcher icon (at glx-dock.org)
<Nikola_Tesla> hevc video modu hangisi acar
<Kartagis> zippo^: ^
<Nikola_Tesla> vlc açmadıda
<Kartagis> &g hevc ubuntu
<f0und> Kartagis: video player - How to install H.265 / HEVC codec on Ubuntu Linux ...: <http://askubuntu.com/questions/362745/how-to-install-h-265-hevc-codec-on-ubuntu-linux>; vlc - unable to play HEVC files on ubuntu 14.04 LTE - Ask Ubuntu: <http://askubuntu.com/questions/631200/unable-to-play-hevc-files-on-ubuntu-14-04-lte>; Ubuntu Quick Tip: How To Enable HEVC (H.265) On Ubuntu And ...: (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> http://askubuntu.com/a/631219/277759
<Kartagis> Nikola_Tesla: ^
<zippo^> I see
<zippo^> I'm sorry that I am no developer want say that I don't know how works it
<zippo^> maybe #ubuntu?
<Nikola_Tesla> saol hacı buldum :D
<turgay> codec yüklesen olacak sanki
<zippo^> How can I change DNS/
<zippo^> because I am in Antalya now
<zippo^> some webpages are blocked by the goverment
<Kartagis> I edit /etc/hosts for that
<Kartagis> you can edit /etc/resolv.conf
<zippo^> ok thak you
<zippo^> *thank
<Kartagis> no problm
<Kartagis> *problem
<zippo^> it is solved now (-:
<zippo^> I have changed now
<Kartagis> cool
<zippo^> I use 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 , this DNS is by Google Inc.
<turgay> bunlar işe yarıyormu hepsinde
<thiras> zippo^, google's dns' will help you lot
<thiras> but some sites banned at the ip level. you need a vpn for them
<zippo^> imgur is blocked, but I have changed than I can open this now, thiras (-:
<zippo^> I don't understand it. Maybe Erdogan is afraid for gay and lesbo, thiras ?
<thiras> sure but laws made by idiots
<thiras> so they can ban all web service because of one photo
<thiras> it could be anything
<thiras> judges are complaining about the law too but law is law even if written by idiots
<zippo^> or Erdogan, AKP and MHP hate an information on webpages about gay and lesbo, thiras ?
<thiras> sure
<thiras> anything +18 is forbidden in turkey
<thiras> only softcore porn allowed
<zippo^> CHP and HDP have no problem with gays and lesbos
<thiras> it's complicated
<thiras> there are huge LGBT communities which support erdogan (with religous motivations)
<thiras> if there is a election soon everybody supports LGBT
<thiras> after elections nobody cares actually until next elections
<zippo^> how do you think that?
<zippo^> If I have a suffrage, than I will never vote on MHP and AKP
<damascene> I think kipping these discussions outside a public logged channel is better
<thiras> tell that to them no me :)
<thiras> not to*
<zippo^> :-P
<damascene> these subjects bring too much controversy that might effect the harmony in the open source community
<damascene> Even in USA and Europe there is groups that condemns inter-sex relationship
<damascene> *there are
<thiras> so?
<zippo^> what is "inter-sex"?
<damascene> sorry same sex
<thiras> neresi tartismali onu anlamadim
<thiras> ve burada neden tartisilmasin
<thiras> ve bu ne sekilde camiaya zarar vericek
<damascene> Üzgünüm!
<thiras> all open source history based on conflicts (think those all the forks) so how can it "effect" to "harmony"
<zippo^> nope, in Europe, South-Africa, USA, Canada, are legal for same-sex, damascene
<thiras> and others have at least civil partnership
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-07
<Nikola_Tesla> beyler printeri kurmak için yüklediğim bütün dosyaları tekrar silip baştan kurmak istiyorum.. hangi kodları kullanmalıyım ?
<zippo^> Günaydın bay ve bayan
<CihanKaygusuz> #eksicoin
<CihanKaygusuz> yanlis oldu pardon
<Nikola_Tesla> beyler root olarak komut yazmak için terminali nerden açmam lazım
<Nikola_Tesla> ?
<Nikola_Tesla> arkadaşlar windows da dev c
<Nikola_Tesla> kullanıyordum daha doğrusu ona aşinaydım
<Nikola_Tesla> ubuntu 14.04 de ne tavsiye edersiniz
<Nikola_Tesla> online olan varmı
<damascene> var ama cevap yok 🙂
<ozcanesen> Nikola_Tesla: dev c++ nin hangi ozelligi hosuna gidiyordu ona gore bir sey tavsiye edelim
<Nikola_Tesla> renklerle kodları ayrımı yapılabiliyordu . birde ilk onda öğrendim diğerlerini çok iyi bildiğimden değil
<Nikola_Tesla> burda neyi tavsiye etseniz ondan başlayacağım :)
<Nikola_Tesla> ama tab tab ile kodu getiren programlar tercihim varsa eğer :)
<ozcanesen> Nikola_Tesla: KDevelop ya da Eclipse CDT kullanabilirsin ama sadece kod renklendirmesi icin istiyorsan bunlar agir kalacaktir daha hafif bir seyler kullanabilirsin
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-08
<Kartagis> &later tell nikola_tesla vim + https://github.com/romainl/dotvim kullan
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<Nikola_Tesla> hacılar startv canlı yayın izlemek istediğimde
<Nikola_Tesla> format desteklenmiyor diyor mozillada
<Nikola_Tesla> ne yüklemem gerekiyor . java flash yüklü normalde
<Nikola_Tesla> yok mu cevaplayacak biri ?
<Nikola_Tesla> ses ?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-09
<Nikola_Tesla> arkadaşlar team weawer gibi uzaktan bilgisayarımı kullanabileceğim uygulama mevcutmu
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-10
<gulle> slmlr kde5 kullanan var mı acaba
#ubuntu-tr 2017-01-04
<command> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2017-01-06
<command> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2017-01-07
<hwpplayer1> selam millet
<hwpplayer1> var mı ubuntu sunucusu olan
<hwpplayer1> amatör veya profesyonel
<command> genşler nbr
#ubuntu-tr 2019-01-03
<s0ullight> selam millet
#ubuntu-tr 2019-12-30
<SEOium> how can I install ubuntu on https://www.seoium.com 's server? can you help me?
